#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-23
<hollman> :-o
<SergioMeneses> vuelvo en un momento... 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua sepirothem leyeron el email de Darkhole¿?
<hollman> si
<hollman> muy bueno
<hollman> pero ya es hora de meeting y no ha llegado
<hollman> jejejejejejej
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jaja hay vi como una indirecta para ud
<hollman> yo nop
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> mentiras
<hollman> si la vi
<hollman> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem kuadrosx saludos
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: hay reunion ahora
<kuadrosx> vee SergioMeneses al final no hicimos eso el sabado... 
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, el sabado q tenia q hacer?
<SergioMeneses> no hombre si habia algo no me acuerdo
<kuadrosx> jeje lo de la firma de coc
<SergioMeneses> ....mi mama se la ha pasado enferma y no he tenido cabeza para nada
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<hollman> kuadrosx, me quede esperandolo el sabado
<hollman> para su membresia
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio :d
<hollman> hola DanielF 
<hollman> esta vivo :D
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, andresmujica \o
<hollman> alabado sea el señor
<kuadrosx> como
<kuadrosx> hollman: yo no entre el sabado?
<kuadrosx> hmm en serio?
<andresmujica> holas
<DanielF> pues ando mas colgado de tiempo
<kuadrosx> brb
<hollman> kuadrosx, no me dijo que el foncho iba a hacer lo de la membresia ? pa que le ayudara ...
<DanielF> estamos haciendo lo de presupuesto y me tienen clavado
<hollman> lo tienen que DanielF ?
<DanielF> de trabajo de 8 a 8 o 9
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, fresco...
<hollman> DanielF, fresh ...
<hollman> no se estrese ...
<DanielF> ole enciso hay asado de tira
<hollman> digale a su jefe que haga como el mio,...
<hollman> hollman, que nos hace falta y cuanto vale ??
<SergioMeneses> asado de tira?
<SergioMeneses> como así?
<hollman> a eso que le suba un 10 a 20 % y isto
<hollman> DanielF, deje el OT, en privado ;)
<hollman> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :O
<DanielF> jajajaja es para antojar
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, :S
<SergioMeneses> ome ando buscando excusa para subir a bogota y ud me vacila :S
<DanielF> cuando venga a bogota lo invito same
<hollman> SergioMeneses, vengase a visitarme
<hollman> mi casa es tu casa !!!
<kuadrosx> hollman: que pena con vos... aunque creo  que quedamos fue el fin de semana pasado
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :D jejeje si aguanta :D posiblemente en Enero o Febrero me paso por allá... y armamos algo chevere!!!
<kuadrosx> pero bueno, tratare de hacer esa vuelta este finde
<hollman> kuadrosx, por eso, el pasado ...
<hollman> yo me acorde de ud
<hollman> pero no lo vi las pocas veces que entré por estos lados
<kuadrosx> no me hizo ping
<hollman> SergioMeneses, claro, y fresh en mi casa a la orden ...
<kuadrosx> hollman: que tan anda el laptop de tu hermano
<kuadrosx> toy intrigado con esas ddr3 :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, washhhhhhhh
<hollman> anda de lujo
<hollman> me instalo todo ok
<hollman> me toca testearlo mañana bien
<hollman> ahora ando ocupado con una fucking pagina en drupal
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF IngForigua hollman sepirothem kuadrosx cuando empezamos la meeting???
<andresmujica> pues pense que ya no había ...
<hollman> cuando IngForigua conteste
<hollman> upss
<hollman> sepirothem, empecemos
<hollman> andresmujica, empecemos
<hollman> DanielF, empecemos
<andresmujica> quien va a ser el moderador?
<andresmujica> sepirothem:  ?  DanielF ?
<hollman> sepirothem, +1
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como q no
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, +1
 * SergioMeneses fue la pasada
<hollman> yo no quiero ser
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> que la haga uno de los que nunca lo ha hecho :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, tranquilo... IngForigua sepirothem o DanielF alguno q se anime
<SergioMeneses> llego DanielF 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, 
<czam> noches
<darkhole> Buenas noches perdón por la demora
 * SergioMeneses falla de tab :S
<andresmujica> hola
<SergioMeneses> czam, hi
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no hay problema
<andresmujica> bueno ánimo que no es díficil
<hollman> hola czam 
<SergioMeneses> habamos de su email
<darkhole> Ya tienen los puntos a discutir o ouedgo agregar algo?
<hollman> darkhole, por llegar tarde le toca de moderator :D
<SergioMeneses> hablabamos de su email
<darkhole> Me queda difícil desde el celular
<hollman> hummmm
<sepirothem> hola, disculpen
<alexxcom> holas
<sepirothem> estaba un poco ocupado
<DanielF> se me cayo el wifi
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, alexxcom andresmujica czam darkhole DanielF hollman IngForigua kuadrosx sepirothem empecemos
<sepirothem> yo soy el moderador?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si le figuro :D
<sepirothem> listo
<SergioMeneses> estamos en el plan... moderadores nuevos :D
<sepirothem> bueno
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, primero haz la lista de temas a discutir :D
<darkhole> Salgo y entro, ya tengo computador 
<sepirothem> 1. nuevos moderadores de listas resp (hollman)
<sepirothem> las tareas que quedaron pendientes
<alexxcom> bien
<sepirothem> de la reunion pasada
<IngForigua> Yo no he leido nada hasta ahora me entero
<sepirothem> 1. Hollman quedaba encargado de enviarles correos a las personas que se inscribieron previamente y capacitarlas
<hollman> hola IngForigua, no lo habia leido
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, estamos empezando
<hollman> listo, entrego reporte
<hollman> ya se envio
<hollman> tengo 4 que voy a capacitar
<hollman> decidi bautizarlo pay it forward for Ubuntu-co
<sepirothem> 2. la pagina web de ubuntu colombia iba a donde se iba a publicar los eventos
<hollman> o cadena de favores a Ubuntu Colombia
<IngForigua> de que hablan
<hollman> ha ok, que pena, saquen el orden del dia y luego empezamos :D
<hollman> IngForigua, el orden del dia
<sepirothem> se han publicado los evnetos hechos???
<IngForigua> ups
<hollman> 1. Hollman quedaba encargado de enviarles correos a las personas que se inscribieron previamente y capacitarla
<hollman>  2. la pagina web de ubuntu colombia iba a donde se iba a publicar los eventos
<hollman> 3 ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, excelente... si necesita cualquier ayuda solo haganosla saber
<IngForigua>  mi me enviaron unas fotos de eventos manana las subo a la cuenta de u-co
<sepirothem> me tocaba publicar el vento que se hizo e barranquilla
<SergioMeneses> eso tiene responsables en la wiki no?
<SergioMeneses> lo de eventos se iba a hacer una "categoria" según les escuche a IngForigua  y a hollman 
<SergioMeneses> no?¿
<sepirothem> ...
<hollman> :S
<hollman> parennnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<hollman> cual es el berraco orden del dia ?
<sepirothem> de los eventos... era avisar a la comunidad que deberia publicar en la wiki los eventos para despues apsarlos a la pagina web
<hollman> saquemos eso y ahi si se habla
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<andresmujica> dele sepirothem
<sepirothem> lo esoy diciendo
<sepirothem> 1.
<sepirothem> la tarea de hollman
<sepirothem> de enviar el correo a las personas inscritas
<sepirothem> para la moderacion de la lista
<sepirothem> con su capacitacion
<darkhole> Sugerencia, el unto 0 del orden del dia son los pendientes de la vez pasada.
<sepirothem> 2. la publicacion de los eventos en la pagina web
<darkhole> Luego si van los puntos
<sepirothem> bueno esos son los pendientes de la ves pasada
 * SergioMeneses le gusta esto.. sepirothem esta aprendiendo :d
<sepirothem> para esta reunion...
<sepirothem> si claro
<sepirothem> fresko
<sepirothem> me tomaron de sorpresa pero dele
<sepirothem> bueno tonces
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<sepirothem> punto 0 tareas pendietes
<sepirothem> punto 1. grupo de soporte 
<IngForigua> el soporte
<IngForigua> vengan
<SergioMeneses> soporte?
<SergioMeneses> :O
<IngForigua> como les fue ne la reunion general
 * SergioMeneses se va sigilosamente /o/
<SergioMeneses> aaaa... super :D
<SergioMeneses> la reunión de soporte fue todo un éxito :d
<SergioMeneses> muchas ideas buenas...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, estuvo presente :D
<sepirothem> punto 2. nuevas personas para la administracion de la lista
<SergioMeneses> muchos asistentes nuevos :D y con ganas de participar
 * andresmujica por favor dejen a sepirothem listar los puntos
<sepirothem> no se si quieren agregar algo mas o se me esta escapando algo
<sepirothem> ??
<SergioMeneses> aaa osk
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: y la general?
 * IngForigua esta en win 7
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, excelente igual 
 * SergioMeneses ahora toma la palabra
<sepirothem> 0. tareas pendientes
<sepirothem> 1. grupo de soporte
<sepirothem> 2. Miembros de la comunidad que va a moderar la lista
<sepirothem> si se me escapa algo porfavor listenlo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: yo me quiero apuntar al grupo de juego
<IngForigua> como lider
<andresmujica> 3. Resultados reunión general
<sepirothem> algun otro punto?
<hollman> creo que no
<sepirothem> bueno si no hay mas puntos a comenzar a ver si terminamos temprano
<hollman> darkhole, IngForigua IngForigua andresmujica ?
<andresmujica> listos
<sepirothem> bueno
<hollman> si, que demora
<sepirothem> 0. tareas pendientes
<hollman> sepirothem, cual es la primera tarea pendiente ?
 * IngForigua tenia algo que decir
<IngForigua> a si
<IngForigua> es que tengo contactos para hacer hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hable?
<sepirothem> 0.1. enviar correo a los inscritos previamente para las tareas de administracion de el foro y la lista de correos
<hollman> sepirothem, ok
<sepirothem> resp (hollman)
<hollman> pido la parola
<IngForigua> hasta sitio para hacer ubucon
<IngForigua> en bta
<darkhole> Esos son pendientes, o bueno, mas bien, agreguemos, logo de ubuntu colombia
<hollman> eso va de la mano de mi salida del concilio
 * andresmujica anota en el orden del dia 4. hacklabs y ubucon
<hollman> IngForigua, por favor, al final
 * SergioMeneses pide orden por favor
<hollman> respetemos el orden del día
<hollman> como les decia
<hollman> mi respnsabilidad en esa tarea va ligada a mi salida del concilio
<sepirothem> hollman tine la palabra
<hollman> me comprometi a salirme del concilio apenas tenga a unos miembros capacitados en las diferentes herramientas 
<IngForigua> hay si el logo!!!!!
<hollman> como la lista, el LP, el drupal y mmm 
<hollman> no me acuerdo cual otra
<IngForigua> hollman: y polas como multa
<hollman> en fin
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<hollman> ya tengo a los 4
<sepirothem> IngForigua, hollman tiene la palabra
<hollman> envie invitacion a los que se escribieron anteriormente https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg00804.html
<hollman> y a la lista
<hollman> cesar gomez, jose gutierrez y jovan monsalve
<hollman> el otro no encuentro el nombre
<hollman> es como perdido
<hollman> todos de distintas partes del pais
<hollman> ninguno de bogota
<hollman> esta semana o maximo la siguiente empiezo a capacitarlos
<andresmujica> eso es bueno, no?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, en q horarios?... 
<sepirothem> ok listo.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si mucho ;:d
<SergioMeneses> :D
<hollman> andresmujica, muy bueno, ya que no nos vamos a concentrar en los mismos gatos de la ciudad de bogota
<hollman> sepirothem, no se
<andresmujica> viva el federalismo!
<hollman> esta por definir el horario con ellos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :D
<hollman> al parecer caemos todos en disponibilidad despues de las 8pm
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks... pase el horario cuando lo tengan :D
<hollman> para ello pido de antemano permiso o no se como sea, de darles admin a ellos
<hollman> tanto en LP como en la lista y en el drupal
<hollman> no hay lio ?
<andresmujica> yo diria que esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> mmm... cambiar las contraseñas momentaneamente me parece
<darkhole> LP ?
<andresmujica> nos toca estar muy pendientes
<andresmujica> y que ud los tenga plenamente identificados
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q si q
<andresmujica> en el sentido que no vayamos a tener un  "infiltrado" 
<hollman> darkhole, si, para que aprendan a aprobar y denegar peticiones de membresia
<andresmujica> igual lo primero primero
<hollman> andresmujica, si claro
<andresmujica> es que sean miembros oficiales
<SergioMeneses> eso
<andresmujica> de ubuntu-co
<hollman> la idea es darles admin una vez esten capacitados
<andresmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> es mas q kuadrosx se sume y firme de una el Coc
<hollman> aunque para eso es casi primordial darles admin desde el inicio
<hollman> andresmujica, claro, todos son miembros oficiales!!!
<hollman> ese fue mi unico requerimiento
<sepirothem> listo tarea 0.1.  informada. Se hablo con los miembros y se quedo en capacitar para la proxima semana en LP, Lista y drupal 
<andresmujica> y no puede hacer demos con un screencast o algo asi?
<andresmujica> muy complejo?
<hollman> no tengo tiempo pa eso ...
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica>  no prob
<hollman> otro que les dije fue que :
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hay unas laminas del Coc 
<sepirothem> confiamos en que hollman llevara a cabo esta tarea con gran responsabilidad.
<andresmujica> sip
<hollman> una vez capacitados y sean parte del concilio (es mi idea.. que ellos sean del concilio a mediano plazo) repliquen eso enseñado a otros
<SergioMeneses> y el post de IngForigua 
<hollman> como la pelicula :D cadena de favores!!
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<darkhole> Y porque no estan aqui?? Pa que se empiecen a enrollar con las reuniones?
<andresmujica> esa es la idea
<andresmujica> pero con el final cambiado porque esa pelicula me hizo llorar mucho
<hollman> darkhole, por que no los invite :P
<hollman> pa la proxima
<hollman> jajajaja, si muy triste
<hollman> pero muy buena!
<hollman> ok
<hollman> entonces eso es todo
<hollman> una vez haga eso, salgo oficialmente del concilio
<SergioMeneses> hollman, =(
<hollman> con post al planet y todos los juguetes :D
<hollman> bueno, seria mas chevere si me hacen fiesta o me dan mucha pola :D
<hollman> o que me consigan un buen trabajo :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bueno :D
<hollman> bueno, sigamos
<IngForigua> hollman: pero si asistieron a la general
<hollman> otro pundo pendiente ?
<sepirothem> bueno tarea 0.2.
<hollman> IngForigua, uno de ellos
<darkhole> Listo, sigamos
<hollman> stormblast creoq ue es el nick
<hollman> por ahi cada nada anda en irc
<sepirothem> listar los eventos en la wiki y mirar los que ya estan para publicarlos en la pagina web
<sepirothem> 0.2. listar los eventos en la wiki y mirar los que ya estan para publicarlos en la pagina web
<sepirothem> resp( ing forigua)
<sepirothem> resp( IngForigua)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<sepirothem> en realidad son los administradores de la pagina
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, el loco del IngForigua no respondio... :s
<SergioMeneses> debe andar AFK
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, hay algo mas pendiente?¿
<sepirothem> si publicar el evento de barranquilla en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, lo publicaste?
<sepirothem> resp(sepirothem)
<sepirothem> bueno ya estan publicados
<sepirothem> y tambien estan lasfotos 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, :D
<sepirothem> anteriormente solo habia publicado la informacion acerca de lo que se iba a hacer... pero ya se publico fotos del evento y un resumen
<darkhole> Parentesis (por favor poner las fotos de eventos en la cuenta oficial de Ubuntu Colombia)
<andresmujica> y cual es el link?
<IngForigua> \A listo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si... 
<sepirothem> cual es link?
<SergioMeneses> y actualizar el estado de identi.ca ...hoy lo hice :D
<sepirothem> bueno... punto 1. grupo de soporte
<sepirothem> resp(SergioMeneses)
<SergioMeneses> aqui!!!
<SergioMeneses> bueno creo q de esto ya he hablado con algunos de uds
<SergioMeneses> la reunión general del team de soporte fue un éxito :D aunq la asistencia fue poca... como 10 personas no mas... la gente q fue se mostro muy interesada
<SergioMeneses> y se discutio bastante acerca de como manejamos el soporte en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> muchos ya estan vinculados al team en LP
<darkhole> Que bueno!
<hollman> SergioMeneses, el que esten interesadas es lo clave, asi sean pocas ....
<SergioMeneses> y otros me manifestaron disculpas por no asistir pero q estan interesados
<andresmujica> tomar en cuenta lo que plantearon en la reunión general
<SergioMeneses> en la reunión planteamos reunirnos en estos días... 
<sepirothem> se pasara un informe de las tareas pendientes y de cual fueron asl conclusiones???
<darkhole> Sinceramente, crei que las reuniones nacionales no iban a pegar mucho, pero parece que me he equivocado, es una de las mejores cosas que se han empezado a hacer, ojalá las continuemos
<SergioMeneses> pero tengo q cuadrar lo de la invitación....
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses: se pasara un informe de las tareas pendientes y de cual fueron asl conclusiones???
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si se arma un acta... o al menos eso tengo pensado
<SergioMeneses> pero es q en verdad he estado sin nada de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> el domingo full ecaes... y la u ya esta finalizando y me tienen corriendo
<sepirothem> listo queda como tarea
<SergioMeneses> pero apenas pueda me desatraso :D
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, oks apuntelo :d
<sepirothem> uy si ... los ecaes son un cuento...
<darkhole> Por cierto, ya se abrió el proyecto para traducir Launchpad Answers. Bueno que punto sigue?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, en serio?
<SergioMeneses> super :d
<darkhole> Sip
<hollman> darkhole, que bueno
<darkhole> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-launchpad-n-internationalized-answers
<SergioMeneses> si muy buena noticia...
<hollman> deje el spam
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<hollman> :P
<darkhole> Vamos a ver como podemos colaborar, por ahora sigamos con la reunion!
<sepirothem> punto 2. Nuevos miembros del team que van a moderar la lista 
<sepirothem> pero ya hollman dio los nombres 
<sepirothem> as que pasemos al punto 3
<sepirothem> 3. Reunion general
<andresmujica> dos cosas tengo de eso
<andresmujica> una es importante tener en cuenta que esas reuniones son la expresión de la comunidad ubuntu-co y por ende considero que tienen poder de decisión total sobre el destino de la misma
<andresmujica> es decir que si nos piden la renuncia no tenemos salida
<andresmujica> por así decirlo
<andresmujica> y lo otro
<andresmujica> que me parece muy importante
<andresmujica> lo del proyecto de desarrollo
<andresmujica> eso es importante que lo saquemos al otro lado
<andresmujica> objetivo
<andresmujica> un motu en un año
<hollman> kuadrosx, next motu  :D
<kuadrosx> :D
<hollman> cuando saquen el motb me avisan ;) a ese si me apunto ,,,,
<sepirothem> disculpen kuadrox, andresmujica, que es un motu?
<hollman> un master of the universe :P
<andresmujica> Master Of The Universe
<hollman> ese nombre si que me da risa
<IngForigua> a pucha me perdi
<andresmujica> los responsbales de los paquetes en universe
<hollman> espero no me preguntes por el universe ... :P
<sepirothem> fresco
<sepirothem> solo que las siglas no lasconocia
<hollman> motb es master of the beer :D
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<sepirothem> bueno sigamos
<SergioMeneses> :O
<sepirothem> andresmujica: continue
<andresmujica> gracias sepirothem
<andresmujica> eso era todo lo que tenía.  1. la importancia de las reuniones -como decia darkhole- y 2. el proyecto que surgio de lograr un motu en un año
 * IngForigua dice que no olviden apuntar las tareas en la wiki
<sepirothem> listo...
<sepirothem> tarea 3. organizar y ver como se puede hacer un motu en 1 año
<SergioMeneses> en eso no se habia hablado con Luis_Lopez y Andphe?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ↑↑↑
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> ellos son los propios
<andresmujica> yo quede de ayudar dando una intro al tema
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> me avisa y me pego :D
<kuadrosx> http://www.ionlitio.com/‘masters-del-universo’-la-pelicula :P
 * SergioMeneses documenta :D
<sepirothem> andresmujica: debemos documentar las reuniones. Tarea 4 hacer el acta de la asamblea general resp(andresmujica)
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, va fusilando a todos xD
<andresmujica> uuuuuuuu
<sepirothem> antes de continuar
<andresmujica> se puso serio
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> acepto
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<sepirothem> Ingforigua
<SergioMeneses> oe de por cierto hace varias reuniones q no se hace acta :S
<hollman> sepirothem, que bueno!!!
<sepirothem> que paso con la publicacion de los eventos a la pagina
<sepirothem> quienes son los administradores de la pagina de ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> yo tengo permisos sobre la pagina pero no sobre el host
<hollman> sepirothem, darkhole, jorge gonzalez, el webmaster jorge yo
<IngForigua> sepirothem: yo pondre algunos
<hollman> y no se quien mas
<hollman> ha bueno, 4 mas que voy a capacitar
<darkhole> IngForigua
<IngForigua> hollman: pero que permisos
<sepirothem> bueno, hay que publicar todos los eventos de este año en la pagina
<hollman> IngForigua, no se
<hollman> admin pero no se hasta donde
<IngForigua> hablando de paginas deberiamos tener el grupo que publique noticias
<hollman> el sysadmin es jorge gonzalez
<IngForigua> una por semana
<hollman> y jorge el otro, el webmaster
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso es el team de web
<SergioMeneses> del cual es lider darkhole 
<darkhole> Nop.
<SergioMeneses> si mal no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> ?=P
<sepirothem> tarea 5. designar un grupo para que busque los eventos de este año en la wiki y solicitando abiertamente en la lista pra poder publicarlos en la pagina
<darkhole> Ese es Jorge Calderon
<IngForigua> pero si seria bueno que publicaramos mas noticias de vez en cuando
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jeje vos te quedaste con imagen y web... así q hablate con él
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, entradas en los blogs registrados
<darkhole> Para mi, en la página de Ubuntu Colombia deben solo ir noticias relacionadas con Ubuntu (lanzamientos, eventos) y con Ubuntu Colombia, no tutoriales o noticias de otro software.
<sepirothem> quien se postula para armar el grupo y organizar la paina????
<darkhole> jajaja te refeieres a eso, si claro..
<darkhole> eso es otra cosa, pero ese si tiene lider.
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: claro por el agregator
<sepirothem> primero necesitamos que los administradores esten presentes que son los que publican
<IngForigua> yo tengo permisos de publicacion
<sepirothem> bueno
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, anota a IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sepirothem> publicar los eventos en la pagina resp(ingforigua)
<IngForigua> eso dele que ya tengo mas tiempo y mas aire
<hollman> me gusta como sepirothem esta ajusticiandonos  !!!!
<sepirothem> IngForigua: Esa tarea consta de 2 partes
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<IngForigua> mandemelas todas jajajajajaja
<sepirothem> 1. entrar a la wiki y ver los evetos de por lo menos el segundo semestre y recopilarlas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lol
<sepirothem> 2. Publicar las mas llamativas y de ser todas entonces publicarlas todas
<IngForigua> yo tengo eso actualizado manana meto mas
<IngForigua> a listo
<sepirothem> ok listo
<IngForigua> manana subo fotos y todo lo que tengo
<sepirothem> punto 4.
<sepirothem> hacklabs y ubucom
<IngForigua> ya que arregle mi lap
<sepirothem> sepirothem: pido la palabra
 * IngForigua quien modera
<sepirothem> Aca en barranquilla de los hacklabs
<hollman> sepirothem, tiene la o/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem ?
<sepirothem> sip
<sepirothem> nos estamos reuniendo todos los sabados de 2 a 6
<sepirothem> y ya salio el primer proyecto
<sepirothem> caribemesh
<SergioMeneses> :O
<sepirothem> www.caribemesh.info
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<andresmujica> nice
<IngForigua> calabaza a bogota-mesh jejejeje
<sepirothem> este sabado es el lanzamiento de ubuntu 10.10 un poco tarde per como saben estaba con el prblema de mi esposa
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no hay lio :d
<IngForigua> sepirothem: que bueno
<hollman> mmm no se que es caribemesh
<hollman> me gustaria saber
<hollman> CARIBE MESHINTERNET AL ALCANCE DE TODOS.. suena no se ...
<hollman> pero elegante
<sepirothem> es algo como www.lugromesh.org
<hollman> :D
<hollman> super!!!
<SergioMeneses> je
<sepirothem> en estos momentos estamos reuniendo gente que quiera vincularse al proyecto
<hollman> sepirothem, internet regalado ?
<sepirothem> inicialmente sera una red MA
<sepirothem> MAN
<sepirothem> proque estamos empapandonos de la parte legal
<hollman> sepirothem, pero piensa ser gratis ?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super buena la idea :D
<sepirothem> mas que gratis... comunitario
<sepirothem> osea la gente estaría en capacidad de poner internet si quiere
<hollman> sepirothem, le cambio la pregunta, piensan cobrarle a las personas por conectarse ?
<darkhole> Bueno, esta buena la idea, para colaborar entre otras iniciativas que ya hay en bogota, jeje
<sepirothem> ... de eso no se ha hablado todavia... porque primero hay que halar la parte legal
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<hollman> bueno ...
<sepirothem> pero laieda es crear una red MAN y despues si alguien quiere patrocinar el internet... bienvenido sea
<hollman> super!!!
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, algo como una donacion?
<sepirothem> estamos es vie la posibilidad de colocarlo en zonas rurales y barrios estrato 0 y 1 para los colegios y aledaños
<sepirothem> si exacto
<hollman> sepirothem, pere y le paso un contacto del sena
<hollman> un profe
<sepirothem> apenas estamos redactando el alcance del proyecto
<hollman> el man anda interesado 
<sepirothem> pero creemos que sera un bummmm si se llega a concretar algo
<darkhole> Listo, buen proyecto. Cual es el siguiente punto?
<sepirothem> ....
<sepirothem> ese es el ultimo
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, creo q IngForigua tiene algo q decir
<sepirothem> 4. hacklabs y ubuncom
<SergioMeneses> no se eso me dio la impresión
<sepirothem> faltalo del ubuncom y si alguien quiere decir algo mas sobre lo hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?¿
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ¿?
<hollman> ubucon en la costa  !!!!! +10000
<darkhole> Logo de Ubuntu Colomb ia
<sepirothem> Una cosa... una ves terminada la reunion mandare un correo al concilio con el acta del dia de hoy y posteriormente la publicare en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :D
<sepirothem> 5. logo de Ubuntu Colombia
<sepirothem> ya se eligio el logotipo para e año 2011
<sepirothem> ???
<hollman> ya vengo ...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, nada... andamos ponchados todavía :s
<sepirothem> que se va a hacer???
<SergioMeneses> creo q andresmujica iba a armar la votación de nuevo
<IngForigua> a si que si hacemos hacklabs en bogota
<sepirothem> se edja para el otro año??? se define e 1 mes ???
<darkhole> En animos de sacar esto.
<IngForigua> la universidad los libertadores nos prestan salas
<sepirothem> hay que darle finiquito a lo del logo
<darkhole> Quiero pedirle al concilio que me permita organizar esto y terminarlo, aun cuando uno de los opcionados es una propuesta mia.
<darkhole> Esto con el fin de tener un logo pa fin de año. Obviamente supervisado por ustedes
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, será ponerlo a votación creo
<sepirothem> Srs Concilio
<darkhole> Me parece bien, voten :)
<SergioMeneses> oks... armo la votación
<sepirothem> darkhole propone que  le dejen la responsabilidad de organizar lo del logotipo de ubuntu co
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si armela ud que hollman no se
<sepirothem> para tener logo para fin de año
<sepirothem> asi que votemos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua sepirothem /me 
<SergioMeneses> +1 o -1
<sepirothem> ingForigua Voto?
<SergioMeneses> voten ya
<IngForigua> 0
<SergioMeneses> +1
<sepirothem> +1
<SergioMeneses> hollman, afk
<sepirothem> se fue andresmujica
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, se cayo.. por eso no lo conte en la votación
<hollman> +1
<sepirothem> ok
<sepirothem> decidido
<SergioMeneses> listo paso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, tiene luz verde
<sepirothem> darkhole encargado del logotipo
<darkhole> Listo, obviamente les estaré contando todo antes de que se envie.
<sepirothem> esperamos respuesta en la proxima reunion
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, pasele la voz a IngForigua 
<sepirothem> y esperamos que sea positiva
<darkhole> Espero que para el 16 de Diciembre ya tengamos logo :)
<sepirothem> IngForigua: quiere decir ago
<sepirothem> algo
<IngForigua> tan tarde
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ojala :D
<sepirothem> tiene lapalabra
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jeje
<SergioMeneses> hagale :d
<sepirothem> IngForigua: tiene la palabra
<IngForigua> y que les parece si hacemos un ubucon ?
<IngForigua> el otro ano
<sepirothem> lugar, fecha tentativa, temas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, +1
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, bogota
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<IngForigua> Tengo 2 lugares
<IngForigua> ibague y bta
<sepirothem> Yo opino:
<IngForigua> en bta en la libre y el los libertadores
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, super
<hollman> en bogota ya se hizo
<hollman> seria bueno otra ciudad
<sepirothem> que le demos participacion a otras ciudades
<hollman> como los UDS
<IngForigua> hollman: opino los mismo\
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si.... aguanta Ibague
<sepirothem> porque haya se hacen muchos de los eventos 
<sepirothem> como el campus party
<IngForigua> sepirothem: no se puede por alla?
<sepirothem> claro que si
<IngForigua> yo me voy a bqll
<sepirothem> yo organizo todo aca si se escoje barranquilla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, de una...
<SergioMeneses> pero tiene q hacer arto espacio en su casa para todo el concilio xD
<IngForigua> pa la costa!!
<sepirothem> jejeeje
<IngForigua> y pa toda la gente
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, pero en serio... se punta a esa tarea?
<SergioMeneses> eso es grande
<SergioMeneses> aunq los conferencistas los podemos poner nosotros mismos
<hollman> sepirothem, no mano
<hollman> eso es mucho pa uno solo
<SergioMeneses> pero la logistica si le toca a ud
<hollman> es que ni pa 2
<IngForigua> sepirothem: yo me voy pa barranquilla
<sepirothem> bueno si se decide por la costa solo hay que fijar la fecha ... asi sea tentativa
<hollman> mitad de año
<hollman> vacaciones
<IngForigua> +1
<hollman> o un puente de mitad de año
<hollman> ** un puente de mitad de año !!!
<IngForigua> de una
<sepirothem> liso
<sepirothem> julio?
<SergioMeneses> me suena
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, sisas
<sepirothem> principios, mitad o final
<darkhole> Hay que pensarlo bien. Por mi parte, aunque me agradaria ir a Ibague, me gustaria que fuera en una de las ciudades más grandes de Colombia...
<SergioMeneses> mitad
<SergioMeneses> creo q es mejor
<darkhole> Creo que llegaríamos a más gente.
<SergioMeneses> mirad de julio
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso
<IngForigua> huy si a mitad de junio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darkhole> Sea Medellin, Cali, Barranquilla o Cartagena
<IngForigua> apenas cumplo el 16!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> a mitad de junio estamos todos en vacas
<hollman> no todos ...
<IngForigua> y tengo vacas en el trabajo
<sepirothem> julio o junio?
<darkhole> Yo no tengo vacaciones hasta despues de muuucho tiempo
<hollman> ha carachas
<SergioMeneses> yo digo julio
<hollman> yo tambien tengo vacas a eso de mitad de eño
<SergioMeneses> en junio es el CP
<hollman> igual va a ser un puente
<SergioMeneses> hollman, eso
<SergioMeneses> puente :D
<sepirothem> Puente de Julio???
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si toca en alguno... sino para junio
<IngForigua> no julio no :'(
<darkhole> Me parece bien lo del puente
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, por?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, es q en junio es el CP
<darkhole> Aunque, no deberia ser necesario. y la fecha deberia ser un Sabado.
<darkhole> Para que mas empresas/personas puedan ir
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pues la idea del puente es aprovechar :D
<SergioMeneses> si claro un sabado :d
<IngForigua> quien va ir a cp
<SergioMeneses> domingo de integracion
<darkhole> Si, pero en el puente mucha gente viaja, ese es el problema
<IngForigua> yo no
<SergioMeneses> y lunes de resaca
<SergioMeneses> el amrtes al trabajo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<hollman> darkhole, esa es la idea!!!
<hollman> que viajen al ubucon
<SergioMeneses> eso!!!
<darkhole> Mmm, Hollman, siendo sincero, creoque un Ubucon le apunta a personas de la region.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, esa es la idea... 
<darkhole> Obviamente va a ir gente de otras ciudades..
<sepirothem> Les recuerdo que despues que se acabe la reunion estare enviando un correo al concilio con el acta de la reunion ed hoy
<darkhole> Pero la idea es apuntarle a tener harto publico
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pero de ciudades cercanas pueden ir
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, oks
<sepirothem> si se organiza desde ahora podemos llamar a mucha gente
<sepirothem> eincluso empresaras
<sepirothem> empresas
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, entonces sería armar al menos la tematica desde ahora
<SergioMeneses> para ir buscando perfiles
<SergioMeneses> e ir invitando a la gente
<IngForigua> pero un puente no como dice darkhole muchos viajan
<sepirothem> exacto... para poder buscarpatrocinadores e base a los temas que se van  a tratar y los objetivos del ubucom
<IngForigua> viernes y sabado
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, dos días?
<SergioMeneses> será posible?
<IngForigua> si de una
<darkhole> Dos dias es bastante desgastante. Opino que veamos como les va a Ubuntu Argentina con sus dos dias, y despues evaluamos, aunque llos si tienen varios patrocinadores
<IngForigua> pa que un punte
<darkhole> Yo digo que nos enfoquemos al tema empresarial
<sepirothem> bueno tarea 6. organizar el ubucom con temas a tratar y objetivos
<IngForigua> dos dias no tanto
<SergioMeneses> yo les digo es q no es lo q pensemos... sino lo q sepirothem pueda hacer
<IngForigua> jornadas suaves
<SergioMeneses> el es q va a organizar la logistica
<SergioMeneses> si sepirothem acepta... yo acepto...
<IngForigua> puede ser un dia pa empresas y otro pa usuarios
<hollman> me voy a dormir
<hollman> un abrazo
<sepirothem> hay que redactar un documento bien chevere para buscar patrocinio
<hollman> buena noche
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks
<sepirothem> listo
<SergioMeneses> ya vamos acabando
<sepirothem> listo yo acepto
<sepirothem> hagamosle
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jeje oks...
<SergioMeneses> entonces como dice IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> un día empresas otro ususarios
<sepirothem> listo
<SergioMeneses> viernes = usuarios y sabado = empresas
<SergioMeneses> me parece a mi
<sepirothem> pero me ayudan a cuadrar la tematica
<SergioMeneses> no se uds?
<sepirothem> listo
<sepirothem> +1
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si en eso le colaboramos con gusto
<IngForigua> sepirothem: rocks
<sepirothem> bueno hay otro tema por tratar
<sepirothem> ???
<SergioMeneses> oe 
<IngForigua> no nada a dormir
<SergioMeneses> ya q recuerdo
<sepirothem> ni no lo hay damos por culminada la reunion de hoy
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem hollman kuadrosx darkhole hay un usuario q esta molestando por el irc
<darkhole> En que canal?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quien?
<sepirothem> quien..?
<SergioMeneses> su nick es tkw-one ... kuadrosx sabe q es lo pasa
<sepirothem> hay que sacarlo
<SergioMeneses> hollman, también
<SergioMeneses> esperen antes q nada examinemos la situación
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: y que hace
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hollman ping
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso es lo q no se... 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y kuadrosx me han comentado de problemas pero nada mas
<kuadrosx> hmm
<sepirothem> bueno tonces tratemos el tema por el otro canal y terminemos la reunion aca
<IngForigua> a mi me parece mas bien un zombie
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya como q la gente colgo los guallos
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses:  ??
<sepirothem> bueno
<IngForigua> que hace el man o que
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se.... 
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<sepirothem> terminamos o no la reunion, para hacer el acta
<SergioMeneses> por eso le preguntaba a hollman 
<SergioMeneses> si terminemosla ya :D
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte lo discutimos luego
<darkhole> - lunes 22 noviembre 2010, 22:50 -
<darkhole> - darkhole, 22:50 -
<darkhole> Hola
<darkhole> - tkw-one, 22:51 -
<darkhole> que tal paisano cholombiano.
<darkhole> - darkhole, 22:51 -
<darkhole> Ve, y como sabes que soy de colombia?
<darkhole> - tkw-one, 22:51 -
<darkhole> que se le ofrece?
<darkhole> jajajja, pues por la pinta no es.. jajaja
<darkhole> en fin.
<darkhole> - darkhole, 22:52 -
<darkhole> Ah?. Cual pinta?
<darkhole> - tkw-one, 22:52 -
<darkhole> jajaja, pierda cuidado... en fin que se le ofrece?
<darkhole> - darkhole, 22:53 -
<darkhole> Nada, solo ando desparchado antes de dormirme
<darkhole> - tkw-one, 22:54 -
<darkhole> pues aterrizo en la pista equivocada... porque este avion se va a dormir en 5, 4, 3 ...
<darkhole> - darkhole, 22:54 -
<darkhole> Ah bueno
<darkhole> - tkw-one, 22:54 -
<darkhole> ok, hablamos brother.
<darkhole> Buen, creo que damos terminada la reunion del Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia a las 11:55 PM
<SergioMeneses_> me cai
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses_: ups
<IngForigua> ya borracho
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, naaa
<IngForigua> lunes uffffffffffffffffffff
<SergioMeneses_> aburridoramente sobrio
<IngForigua> pilas donde amanece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, una cosa... pase las fotos del barcamp de cucuta a lña cuenta de uco
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, :O
<SergioMeneses_> de nuevo con eso
<SergioMeneses_> xD
<IngForigua> que?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses_: tengo que volver a montarla
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, las fotos
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses_> aaaa oks
<IngForigua> mandemelas comprimidas
<IngForigua> y manana de una
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, no las tengo.. estan en picasa :S
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, mañana se las mando entonces jeje
<IngForigua> a bueno manana en la empresa me coneto y le hacemos vale
<IngForigua> tambien me voy a zzzzzzzzzz
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, oks...  si alcanzo me conecto... tengo clase en la mañana
<SergioMeneses_> IngForigua, oks
<SergioMeneses_> q descanse
<SergioMeneses_> yo también salgo ya
<IngForigua> vale
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-21
<andres__> hola hay alguien???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-22
<JHOSMAN> no hay nadie trolleando?
<andresmm> kiubo jhosman
<andresmm> ping JHOSMAN 
<JHOSMAN> jaja q mas
<andresmm> venga k hay que hacer para k facebook, google plus, twitter, identi.ca, la lista de correo y la pagina web queden integradas
<andresmm> por ejemplo que se generen digest de facebook y lleguen a la lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> Osea exportar desde las redes sociales a un correo?
<andresmm> sip algo asi
<andresmm> como intentar integrar todas las redes sociales con la lista
<andresmm> que salga las discusiones mas movidas
<andresmm> algo asi
<JHOSMAN> NO he visto algo q haga eso pero pues investigare!
<JHOSMAN> Tal vez se pueda pero ps por el momento tengo integrado FB-Identicca-TW 
<JHOSMAN> ademas hay una cosa en cuenta 
<JHOSMAN> si stodo se conecta en todoas las redes sociales se abrira un hilo aparte
<andresmm> no importa, pero la idea es como k desde un lado se tenga visibilidad de lo que ocurre en el otro
<andresmm> los usuarios que prefieran facebook
<andresmm> desarrollaran su hilo por ese lado
<andresmm> los de google plus por el otro
<andresmm> y en la lista llegara de ambos sitios
<andresmm> y la gente podra o bien continuar en la lista
<andresmm> o ir a la red social
<andresmm> donde esta la discusión
<JHOSMAN> Por ejemplo yo ahora estoy en el IRc desde FB jeje 
<JHOSMAN> si puede ser pero hay q ibvestgar
<JHOSMAN> Investigar**
<JHOSMAN> GooglePlus creo q por ahora no aun no liveran la API 
<andresmm> uyyy
<andresmm> monte eso en la pagina de facebook de ubuntu1!!
<andresmm> super
<JHOSMAN> Que cosa?
<andresmm> bueno
<andresmm> el irc en facebook
<andresmm> bueno igual le cuento k hoy no podre estar en la reunión .... 
<JHOSMAN> que quiere q monte?
<andresmm> o por lo menos activamente
<Edwin> Buenas alguien tiene idea de como conectar mi cuenta de hotmail en ubuntu
<andresmm> estoy en ventana donde un cliente
<JHOSMAN> el IRC esta abajo del logo http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia?sk=app_130834273651281
<JHOSMAN> Edwin conectar hotmail con ubuntu m,mm para leer correos podrias usar thunderbird.... o Evolution!
<JHOSMAN> en el centro de Software los consigues
<JHOSMAN> vea revisese ewstos 
<carolval> ola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-23
<JHOSMAN> Ome no puede ir a delantando?
<IngForigua> no es a las 9:30
<IngForigua> toca esperar a los demas miembros
<IngForigua> :-/
<IngForigua> por mi a esta hora
<IngForigua> :(
<JHOSMAN> por q yo salgo de donde estoy justo a las 9.30
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: pues dejemolo pa despues
<IngForigua> mas bien le escribimos cun correo
<JHOSMAN> No ome osea me demorare por hay 20 min max
<IngForigua> vale
<Linaporras> Ingeniero Forigua Buenas noches
<IngForigua> Linaporras: hola patrona
<Linaporras> Patrón como me le va :)
<IngForigua> No el patron no ha llegado
<IngForigua> haciendo un regalito para el team
<IngForigua> jojojo esta quedando kool este seria el primer proyecto del team de imagen
<Linaporras> jajajajajajajajaj tú eres el patrón, a tí te estoy saludando Diego
<IngForigua> ups voy a crear la meeting en el loco
<Linaporras> :)
<IngForigua> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/295/detail/
<IngForigua> listo sigo en lo mip
<IngForigua> hoy si soy el patron y no me van hacer relajo
<locodir-user> Y esto no era a las 9pm Diego?
<IngForigua> No a las 9:30
<IngForigua> locodir-user: ???
<IngForigua> quien es sumerce
<IngForigua> ahhh
<IngForigua> la ip
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> la patrona
<Linaporras> si jajja
<IngForigua> Linaporras: ahi si esta el patron
<IngForigua> ash julian no va venir
<Linaporras> Si ya vi
<IngForigua> vaina con ese man
<andresmujica> hola IngForigua Linaporras CesarGomez
<andresmujica> como van
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> necesitamos cerrar las cosas con el
<andresmujica> k le pasaría si era tan buen muchacho
<IngForigua> Quien sabe
<IngForigua> le mande un par de dents
<CesarGomez> Hola: andresmujica, IngForigua, Linaporras.
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: quiubo compa
<IngForigua> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/295/detail/
<CesarGomez> todo bien pana ?
<IngForigua> see
<andresmujica> eso al grano de una vez
<andresmujica> este es todo un chairman
<IngForigua> falta 1 pa quorum
<andresmujica> bueno..
<IngForigua> mañana hago las ctas y las tareas
<andresmujica> y la agenda
<IngForigua> agenda?
<andresmujica> vaya armando la agenda
<andresmujica> Add Agenda Item
<IngForigua> a si ya esta pille
<andresmujica> primero pendientes luego temas.. supongo k aniversario es el tema principal
<IngForigua> 1. Proyectos:
<IngForigua> Sitio Web y Gammers
<IngForigua> 2. Redes sociales
<IngForigua> Seria bueno contar con la asistencia de nuestro compañero Jhosman para
<IngForigua> que nos explique un poco la excelente labor que se ha llevado a cabo
<IngForigua> 3. Relevo y remplazo de Julian Alarcon (ojala nos acompañe)
<IngForigua> 4. Eventos
<IngForigua> 0. temas pendientes
<CesarGomez> falta uno, espere le aviso a SergioMeneses
<CesarGomez> que esta conectado
<andresmujica> IngForigua: igual cargue la agenda en el loco
<IngForigua> epale
<IngForigua> como?
<andresmujica> AgendaAdd Agenda Item
<andresmujica> p.e.
<andresmujica> ya puse el 0
<IngForigua> andres lo esta metiendo ud o lo meto yo?
<IngForigua> digo patron andresmujica
<andresmujica> ud
<andresmujica> ud
<andresmujica> solo era el ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<andresmujica> para su guia
<IngForigua> vale demn un s
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: no hizo lo del loco.sitie?
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses : o/
<andresmujica> lo esta haciendo
<SergioMeneses> mmm... a la proxima se hace con tiempito... porq hay perdemos mucho tiempo 
<andresmujica> uisch k le paso SergioMeneses amanecio con el pie izquierdo ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no... es q eso se deberia hacer con tiempo
<IngForigua> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/295/detail/
<IngForigua> listo
<IngForigua> Que pena
<SergioMeneses> no sobre la marcha... es una recomendacion
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  aja
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sure
<IngForigua> #inicio reunion favor log limpio
 * andresmujica eeoe  JHOSMAN o/
<IngForigua> la agenda de hoy es
<IngForigua> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/295/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Buenas
<IngForigua> 1. Temas pendientes
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: sumerce esta de afan?
<IngForigua> y adelantamos su punto?
<JHOSMAN> ps ya casi salgo de aqui al nuevo punto de conexion-...
<JHOSMAN> no dejelo para ahorita ;)
<IngForigua> es que nos demoramos siempre
<IngForigua> porque no adelntamos su punto pa que no salga corriendo?
<IngForigua> (20:01:24) JHOSMAN: No ome osea me demorare por hay 20 min max
<JHOSMAN> Pues no se hagane a ver inicien
<SergioMeneses> empecemos entonces... salimos de los pendientes y miramos lo de web
<JHOSMAN> y yo aviso cuando salga 
<JHOSMAN> ya casi 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud cito a JHOSMAN SergioMenesesud lo cito tiene la palabra
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN: hola :P
<JHOSMAN> Wenas a todos!
<andresmujica> hola JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> mmm... yo lo cite? pero si yo no he hablado con JHOSMAN  :S bueno sigamos
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud cito a jhosman papa inicie
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: los pendientes
<IngForigua> noooo sergio
<Linaporras> Jajaja Bueno era por la excelente labor del face
<Linaporras> no?
<JHOSMAN> Creo q era l punto 1 no?
<IngForigua> ud queria comentarle algo a jhsoman
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<andresmujica> sip pero como JHOSMAN tiene k salir no hay lio si arrancamos por ahi
<andresmujica> a mi me parece muy chevere lo que ha hecho JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> bueno en general... JHOSMAN lo voy a pasar como lider del proyecto web...
<JHOSMAN> ya deje de trollear! @forigua xP
<SergioMeneses> ya lo tengo para la wiki
<JHOSMAN> empieze con el 1
<andresmujica> pork integra nuestra presencia web
<SergioMeneses> apenas pueda subo los avances a LP y le paso un blueprint :D
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: por hay IngForigua modifico los iconos de redes sociales de la pagina
<SergioMeneses> los q ud puso eran como muy grandes
<SergioMeneses> y se veian raros...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud dijo hace 15 dias que no entendia como se repplicaban las noticias
<JHOSMAN> Era para q se vieran :D
<JHOSMAN> jejeje
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: sumerce sabe manejar drupal?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: hay algo q si no ha gustado y ha sido el cierre del grupo de fb para publicar
<SergioMeneses> eso he visto
<SergioMeneses> no se si alguno mas se haya percatado
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: JHOSMAN si se ha notado una baja considerable de participacion
<JHOSMAN> Si ome yo trabaje la web de Ubuntu CO hace muycho!
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: perfecto pana :D
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: aja
<SergioMeneses> ahora toca mirar con alarcon lo del page de g+
<SergioMeneses> eso esta vinculado ahora a la cuenta de julian
<JHOSMAN> Pues con respecto al Grupo de FB todos se han pasado al FanPage por q ven el aviso 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: primero hablemos con JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> van 401 Fans hasta la fecha
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: excelen te tarea
<Linaporras> Ah si el cierre dle grupo para publicar si tenas
<JHOSMAN> Lo del Google+ como Julian Alarcon tiene el admin y no me dejo a mi ps toca asi...
<JHOSMAN> Ahora 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: sabe q si seria bueno!... armar un documento con las estadisticas
<SergioMeneses> eso nos sirve para cosas como los reaproval
<JHOSMAN> todo esta redireccionado al fan page todos van alla
 * IngForigua cito a alarcon pero ...
<JHOSMAN> Eso lo estoy haciendo vean 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: fresco
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: si... pero ud no tiene todos los consolidados?
<SergioMeneses> por hay asi como de casualidad?
<andresmujica> si JHOSMAN esta sacando el reporte en el facebook creo k semanal
<Linaporras> si eso es cierto, pero hubo cierta molestia por eso, aunque no creo que ese tema dure mucho, y la gente acogerá a la fanpage
<JHOSMAN> si pere tantico 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: ud puede dar admin a SergioMeneses a andresmujica y ami en los grupos en en los fanpage
<CesarGomez> o.O
<SergioMeneses> el grupo aun lo manejo yo... por eso no hay lio. si alguien quiere admin pues me dice, aunq q recuerde los converti a todos en admins
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: invite a daniel caicedo que anda por ahi
<JHOSMAN> un pause tengo q reiniciar esta shit de windows xP
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: la idea es que lso del concilio tengan la admin
<andresmujica> hahh pillao 
<IngForigua> xDDD
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: relajao
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: andresmujica CesarGomez Linaporras mientras regresa
<SergioMeneses> bueno don JHOSMAN le encargo las estadisticas... para ir armando en la wiki un consolidado
<IngForigua> que opinan de reabrir el grupo voten con + o -
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos un bot aqui :S
<SergioMeneses> +1
<CesarGomez> IngForigua +1
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses +1
<andresmujica> -1
<IngForigua> Linaporras: 
<JHOSMAN_> Listo volvi 
<Linaporras> un sgeundo
<IngForigua> 0
<JHOSMAN_> =P 
 * CesarGomez para ser windows reinicio rapido :/
<JHOSMAN_> Vean las estadisticas estan aca > http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150370279479931.364152.24428334930&type=3
<IngForigua> hmmmm somos pocos
<JHOSMAN_> =) es Chrome q me esta dando lios jaja
<Linaporras> -41
<IngForigua> que tal si preguntamos a la comunidad mejor?
<JHOSMAN_> Acabo de ver ultima actualizacion +403 Fans =) 
<Linaporras> -1 solo fan page
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> con eso se monta en la wiki rebreve
<CesarGomez> si me parece IngForigua
<IngForigua> quedamos en 0
<Linaporras> es que es mejor solo una herramienta que reuna a todo el mundo
<JHOSMAN_> Mira Lina lo q pasa es q con el grupo no podemos exportar a las demas redes sociales
<JHOSMAN_> como Twitter o Identica 
<Linaporras> además el fan page también permite usar el muro
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Linaporras> y el tema de sopoerte
<IngForigua> Tarea0: preguntar al grupo que piensan en reabrir el muro del grupo en facebook
<Linaporras> si por eso que no se abra
<Linaporras> solo Fan page
<JHOSMAN_> Y se tomo la desicion ya que asi se conecta con lo demas los grpos de facebook no lo permiten 
<IngForigua> Resp: SergioMeneses
<Linaporras> ese fue mi voto :)
<SergioMeneses> ? ?
<SergioMeneses> responsable de que?
<IngForigua> de la tarea 0
<IngForigua> la votacion quedo en 0 entre nosotros
<SergioMeneses> y como pregunto si nadie puede hablar?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> Tarea0: preguntar al grupo que piensan en reabrir el muro del grupo en facebook resp SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> yo no tengo problema en que se vuelva a abrir, pero considero ue debe hacerse cuando este listo, mas evolucionado, cuando tengamos mas integradas las redes sociales con la lista y la pagina..   
<IngForigua> pregunte en la lista :S
<Linaporras> Jajaja si si no pueden opinar como van a hacer
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: nos vamos a enrredar... eso es un hilo sin fin
<IngForigua> hmmmmm que tiempo esperamos andresmujica
<IngForigua> tonc dejemos eso pa dentro de 15 dias
<JHOSMAN_> Si los grupos de facebook permitieran exportacion perfecto !
<Linaporras> No muchachos agrupemos en una sola página, que sea la fan page  no más, sino es un enredo para nosotros y paralos mismos usuarios
<JHOSMAN_> ademas los grupos NO tienen estadisticas
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  que tengamos mas integradas las redes
<JHOSMAN_> NO tienen aplicaciones q yo hago 
<JHOSMAN_> No tienen nada solo un muro! 
<SergioMeneses> aja
<andresmujica> buen punto el de stats y apps
<IngForigua> bueno entonces dejemos eso para despues
<IngForigua> modifico la tarea0
<JHOSMAN_> un Fan page tiene fotos, estadisticas, exportacion a otras redes, aplicaciones personalizadas que le coloque
<andresmujica> sip 
<JHOSMAN_> Es por eso q -1 por Grupo de FB
<IngForigua> Tarea0 Incentivar el uso del fanpage de uco resp todos
<JHOSMAN_> =) 
<Linaporras> Apoyo a Jhosman 
<andresmujica> nice!
<andresmujica> apoyo la tarea0
<Linaporras> esta vez si 100%
<IngForigua> listo
<JHOSMAN_> Pido la palabra! :)
<IngForigua> tonc todos incentivemos mas el uso de esa fanpage igual demen admin del grupo porfavor
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: siga
<JHOSMAN_> A partir del dia de hoy tome control de la cuenta de Twitter pense q le estaban dando manejo pero habian tweets q no se contestaban desde hace un mes! 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: no le veo lio pero hagalo responsabelemente pana :D
<JHOSMAN_> Quedo asociado a mi perfil asi q conestare cosas como de soporte diciendole a la gente q se durija a la lista o lugares mas amplios 
<andresmujica> a mi nunca me llego el enlace al documento con los passwords de todos esos sitios...
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: nice
<andresmujica> :/
<JHOSMAN_> si claro =) vean la actividad de HOY http://twitter.com/ubuntuco
<IngForigua> perfecto JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> ha venga Forigua a quien hay q hacer Admin de FB?
<IngForigua> a los del concilio
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: ud tiene a CesarGomez en face
<IngForigua> o sabe como se llama
<JHOSMAN_> Me podrian pasar los perfiles de FB
<JHOSMAN_> URL
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: excelente!
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: listo yo me encargo de eso
<CesarGomez> IngForigua: si yo lo tengo!
<CesarGomez> igual apso a URL
<JHOSMAN_> URL o 
<IngForigua> Tarea1 pasar urls de los perfiles de facebook de los miembros del concilio a JHOSMAN_
<IngForigua> Resp IngForigua
<JHOSMAN_> Otra noticia por si no se han dado cuenta> Todo lo que se publique en las redes sociales queda publicado en el Planeta UbuntuCO
 * andresmujica se pregunta si vamos a ver fringe o walking dead
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN_:  eso me parece la berraquera
 * IngForigua no entiende la pregunta de andresmujica
<andresmujica> de ahi no podemos saltar a un digest hacia la llista ?
<andresmujica> desde el planet de uco
<JHOSMAN_> aun no he visto eso
 * andresmujica pensaba en voz alta IngForigua :D
<JHOSMAN_> creo q no
<IngForigua> andresmujica: tocaria pregu7ntarle a un dev
<IngForigua> listo algo mas?
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: andresmujica SergioMeneses Linaporras CesarGomez
<SergioMeneses> no de momento eso....
<andresmujica> nop
<CesarGomez> nope
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: cualquier cosa lo contacto por email para los detalles
<JHOSMAN_> Mujica!
<JHOSMAN_> necesito q me acepte como amigo en FB para dejarlo de Admin 
<JHOSMAN_> le envie la solicitud hace mucho pero acabo de revisar y no ha aceptado
<JHOSMAN_> Igualente Lina Porras
<andresmujica> ya
<IngForigua> vale
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: algo mas pana?
<SergioMeneses> oe pregunto al fin los umembers del team postearan en el planet?
<JHOSMAN_> FB de Cesar
<SergioMeneses> planet.ubuntu.com ?
<Linaporras> Ups Jhosman
<Linaporras> ahorita reviso eso
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN, ya lo tienes : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=610322915
<Linaporras> ya voy a revisar
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: falta daniel caicedo y jose
<IngForigua> y alarcon :S
<Linaporras> Ah Ese Julián si na... Ni a la despedida viene
<JHOSMAN_> Listo solo falta @LinaPorras por q me acepte xP
<IngForigua> tocara cortarlo jaajajja
<Linaporras> No te veo
<JHOSMAN_> http://www.facebook.com/jhosman.lizarazo?ref=tn_tnmn
<Linaporras> Yo no te veo como pendiente por aceptar
<Linaporras> como estás
<Linaporras> Nunca me mandaste solicitud, por allá quien sabe a que Lina le mandaste XD
<IngForigua> Linaporras: pega tu perfil de face
 * CesarGomez IngForigua modifica la agenda :P
<JHOSMAN_> Aviso de manejo del FanPafe> tiene dos maneras de escribir una como UbuntuCO y la otra como uno mismo ese boton esta a la derecha "cambiar a ubuntu-co" o cambiar a mi nombre de FB entonces pilas con eso y vean como quien van a publicar...
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: see
<Linaporras> Ya Jhosman ya te pedi la solicitud de amistad
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN: entendido
<IngForigua> listo no creo que hay mas mas que hablar
<IngForigua> 1. tareas pendientes
<JHOSMAN_> Google+?
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte esa fue sitio web
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: eso lo maneja alarcon
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: ahora definimos eso hay punto con alarcon
<SergioMeneses> porq el lo creo por q si
<SergioMeneses> a la primera
<IngForigua> pero no vino asi ...
<SergioMeneses> nos gano de mano xD
<IngForigua>  Tarea2 Registrar el canal de meetings     Resp: AndresMujica 
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ???
<IngForigua> (22:03:27) ChanServ: (notice) Channel #ubuntu-co-meeting is not registered.
<andresmujica> tengo una duda de eso IngForigua  como hago para ser op de este canal ???
<IngForigua> Aun no estemos registrados
<IngForigua> hay que patear a ubuntulog
<andresmujica> aha
<IngForigua> pero le ayudan en un canal irc
<andresmujica> y como lo pateo si no soy op
<IngForigua> en este canal le ayudan
<IngForigua> pero en english
<JHOSMAN_> Administradores del FB > Lina Elizabeth Porras Santana Cesar Gomez Andres Mauricio Mujica Zalamea Jorge González Sergio Andrés Meneses Echavéz Namsohj Ozarazil  asi esta bien?
<andresmujica> ahh
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> en ubuntu-irc
<IngForigua> #ubuntu-irc
<IngForigua> aja
<SergioMeneses> hay q mirar como nos conseguimos un bot
 * CesarGomez JHOSMAN: falta Daniel y Jose
<JHOSMAN_> Daniel y Jose?
<IngForigua>  Tarea1: Pasar el owner de la wiki de Gamers a danielf:      Resp: SergioMeneses 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: eso ya esta casi hecho
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: despues le paso los profiles
<SergioMeneses> pero daniel no se ha puesto las pilas con eso
<IngForigua>  Tarea2 Tomar el control de los proyectos u-co para asignarlos de acuerdo a los responsables     Resp: AndresMujica 
<SergioMeneses> y toca trabajar con CesarGomez en imagen
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ???
<andresmujica> :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: le toca hablarse con julian pa' eso
<andresmujica> le puedo echar la culpa a alarcon ??
<andresmujica> :D
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: aguante que en imagen ando trabajando en algo
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> cuales
<JHOSMAN_> Me pido el power de la WWW
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: paila... CesarGomez lo pidio primero
<CesarGomez> :-|
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: los owner son miembros del concilio
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: necesito aprender a empaquetar
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: ud va a ser el lider del proyecto
<IngForigua> ahora le comento
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: imagen no es empaquetamiento xD
<IngForigua> peren
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ahora hay un punto pa proyectos
<JHOSMAN_> Ahora vengo me translado de punto....
<IngForigua>  Tarea4: Invitar a las otras comunidades y hacer propaganda al respecto      Resp: TODOS 
<CesarGomez> IngForigua lo de empaquetamiento lo hacemos con andphe yo tambien voy a participar :P
<IngForigua> Eso lo he hecho solo yo :-/
<CesarGomez> vamos como muy rapido no :-|?
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: toca rapido
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: neeeeh... 
<IngForigua> este atento
<andresmujica> nos ha faltado rettuitar
<IngForigua> muchachos no han respondido el hilo en la lista
<andresmujica> como los de hackbo
<IngForigua> yo mande correo a colibri
<IngForigua> invitando al aniversario
<IngForigua> e invite un semillero en ibague
<IngForigua> la tarea es continuar difundiendo el aniversario
<IngForigua> es tarea la dejo aun como pendiente
<IngForigua>  Tarea5: Organizar logistica del evento      Resp: DanielF e IngForigua  
<Linaporras> Confirmo mi asistencia
<IngForigua> Daniel caicedo me debe aun una cotizacion
<IngForigua> pero lod emas ya esta cotizado
<IngForigua> daniel va llevar arta gente de enREDAte
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  de las preguntas que hizo cano no podemos responderle punto por punto ?
<IngForigua> asi que vamos a tener 30 personas por ahi
<andresmujica> como para k la gente tenga mas claro el escenario ???
<IngForigua> ya le repondio daniel caicedo
<IngForigua> y me llamo
<IngForigua> incluisve puso informacion hotelera
<IngForigua>  Tarea6: Armar manual de moderacion reuniones concilio      Resp: sergiomeneses y andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> super bueno
<IngForigua> Como va eso?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: ya actualizo la wiki
<andresmujica> sin lios
<andresmujica> creo k esta bien
<IngForigua> vale
<IngForigua> Eso es todo en pendientes
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: done
<IngForigua> algo que agregar antes de pásar el siguiente punto
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: va caer al aniversario?
<CesarGomez> IngForigua : eso espero
<IngForigua> eso CesarGomez nos tomamos unas polas
<andresmujica> CesarGomez:  de que depende ??
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: cae o que
<SergioMeneses> no se... no creo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud es la ...
<CesarGomez> IngForigua: si llego estoy desde el 13
<IngForigua> xDDD
<CesarGomez> andresmujica: de el pago de el 25 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: los pasajes me salen en mas de 400
<andresmujica> ahhh buen punto, ta igual k el hollman...
<IngForigua> Y?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: haga el esfuerzo, 6 años no se cumplen todos los dias
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: hay vemos... pero no prometo nada
<CesarGomez> el lugar ya esta decidido ?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: CesarGomez Linaporras SergioMeneses o llego tardisimo al aniversario
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CesarGomez> :$
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: -1
<Linaporras> 60K
<IngForigua> tabla pa CesarGomez
<CesarGomez> xD
<IngForigua> por no leer la lista ni las redes sociales
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Aniversario2011
 * CesarGomez :(
<Linaporras> Si cesar que paso ahí?
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  no le entendí... va a llegar tarde ese dia ???
<IngForigua> andresmujica: me temo que si
<IngForigua> tengo lios ese dia
<IngForigua> pero no importa
<andresmujica> pork, con kien hay que hablar
<IngForigua> sigamos
<CesarGomez> Linaporras: estaba confundido de lugares o.O
<Linaporras> No pero yo llego con Forigua, yo salgo de Bogotá a las 5:00pm
<IngForigua> 2. Proyectos
<andresmujica> IngForigua: Linaporras podemos armar combo para ir...  
<IngForigua> andresmujica: claro
<IngForigua> ahora hablamos de eso
<Linaporras> ahh como dicen Piloto y no especifican que in Girardot haya... yo ¿cómo iba a saber?
<andresmujica> oki
<IngForigua> que esta mas adelnate en la agenda
<IngForigua> hay dios :S
<Linaporras> Listo
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
 * IngForigua se desconcentro
<IngForigua> Proyectos
<CesarGomez> esa misma pregunta tenia yo Linaporras ;)
<IngForigua> Sitio web SergioMeneses pongame al frente de eso con jhosman
<IngForigua> le puse unos modulos al sitio web
<IngForigua> pa hacer urls mas tesas
<IngForigua> y difundo mucho en las redes sociales uco
<IngForigua> igual que jhosman
<IngForigua> algo que apuntar en sitio web
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: si ome toca armar los blueprint
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> pero eso toma tiempo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: vale
<IngForigua> :D
<SergioMeneses> no se si IngForigua quiere el owner?
<IngForigua> por ahora ponganos de admins
<IngForigua> solo de admin en LP
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: no josman solo puede ser lider mas no admin... la politica de los proyectos no lo dejan
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> como se llame xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: o.0
<IngForigua> xDDD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no em de tabla jaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: toca generar hilos por proyectos me parece a mi
 * CesarGomez tabla pa IngForigua (A)
<SergioMeneses> asi la comunidad los va conociendo
<IngForigua> pero uno a la vez
 * SergioMeneses se la pasa ahora muy ocupado
<IngForigua> le pongo esa tarea
<SergioMeneses> pero eso aguanta
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: aja
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> hagale
<SergioMeneses> empezamos este mismo fincho con el primero
<IngForigua> Tarea2 Iniciar gestiones con los lideres en los proyectos Resp SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> gammers no esta daniel
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: si paselo... pero en eso se esta trabajando!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> vale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: siguiente
<IngForigua> Imagen
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: primero imagen != empaquetamiento
<IngForigua> a ver
<IngForigua> ...
<IngForigua> dejeme les boto la idea
<IngForigua> jajaja
 * CesarGomez modo lector :P
<andresmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: hagale
<IngForigua> vean coji los archivos de /usr/share/blackground
<IngForigua> que son lso wallpeaper
<IngForigua> y les estoy metiendo el ogo de uco con trasparencia en gimp
<IngForigua> cuando esten listos la idea es crear un paquete instalable
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: oks oks
<SergioMeneses> integrar ese y lanzar empaquetamiento?
<IngForigua> si yo genero unos png
<andresmujica> ahh k chevere!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: super bueno
<andresmujica> super
<andresmujica> y crear un ppa
 * IngForigua estan quedando cheveres
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: el compañero CesarGomez es bueno en eso tambien
<IngForigua> andresmujica: see
<andresmujica> de ubuntuco
<andresmujica> super
<andresmujica> excelente
<CesarGomez> nice 
<IngForigua> por lo menos de wallpapers por ahora
<SergioMeneses> se sube al ppa de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> como oficial
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/es
<Linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> incluso
<andresmujica> podemos armar concurso para fotografos
<andresmujica> k tomen fotos de colombia
<IngForigua> los png estan listos mañana o pasado mañana
<andresmujica> y las metemos en el ppa tambien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: +1
<IngForigua> aja
<IngForigua> esa era mi idea
<SergioMeneses> me gusta esa idea
<andresmujica> y k SergioMeneses publique en el planet promocionandolo para k los gringos lo conozcan
<IngForigua> listo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: +111
<IngForigua> tarea
<andresmujica> le leo la mente IngForigua
<andresmujica> :D
<Linaporras> +200 muy chevere
<IngForigua> Tarea3 crear paquete con wallpapers de ubuntu colombia y subirlos al ppa REsp Todos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: neeeh porq yo siempre publico :S eso debe ser una actividad de todos! cuando me valla del team entonces nadie publicara? :S
<SergioMeneses> a cojer el habito de postear!
<andresmujica> oki, arranquemos por lo k tiene forigua
<IngForigua> andresmujica: jajaja see
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  fresco k eso se cubre esto es una espiral en crecimiento
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica CesarGomez toca primero trabajarle a la parte de imagen... luego mirar bien lo del ppa 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: eso eso! :D
<SergioMeneses> no es por ser mala gente sino q entre mas de nosotros posteen pues mas activos nos veremos
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: CesarGomez que tenian uds para imagen
<andresmujica> claro
 * SergioMeneses igual postea
<andresmujica> eso es una gran verdad
<andresmujica> pero es k somos muy vagos
<andresmujica> yo no tengo blog
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: algo similar
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: hizo lo del baner de la global jam de colombia
<SergioMeneses> y pues queriamos ahcer algo asi local
<IngForigua> a si CesarGomez hizo unas vainas mac
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero no habiamos contremplado la idea del ppa
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: o.0
<andresmujica> y forigua no tiene tiempo 
<Linaporras> Yo me ajuicio desde el 1ero de Diciembre, así que esperen preguntas; porque tengo dudas de cosas varias, con eso aprendo más y trabajo más
<JHOSMAN> Volvi =)
<IngForigua> andresmujica: tiempo de?
<Linaporras> Welcome back
<JHOSMAN> me podrian dar un resumen?
<IngForigua> DanielF: apenas
<CesarGomez> pues, algo como lo suyo nada pero habia planeado algo como walls propios de U-co, imagenes para el top de la wiki y cosas similares
<DanielF> Buenas
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: hemos hablado de los proectos
<DanielF> que pena por los minuticos de tardanza
<SergioMeneses> que IngForigua no tiene tiempo?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> DanielF: fresco pana tome asiento
<andresmujica> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/23/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html DanielF JHOSMAN
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: andresmujica tiempo de?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  para blogear
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica CesarGomez a armar los blgos y sitios para vincularlos al planet
<JHOSMAN> Lo que sale en el log lo ley hace mucho 
<CesarGomez> yo ya tengo xD!
<JHOSMAN> antes de irme!
<IngForigua> vaina ya me entro el sueño
<andresmujica> ahh no se ha actualizado..
<CesarGomez> IngForigua : igual a mi
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: el cron no ha actualizado
<Linaporras> zzz
<Linaporras> de acuerdo con forigua
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  lo del evento es muy importante.. hagamos eso antes de cerrar
<JHOSMAN> No son aves nocturnas?
<JHOSMAN> Cual evento?
<IngForigua> bueno en que quedamos
<IngForigua> en imagen
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: DanielF si q paso con el aniversario?
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, andresmujica, JHOSMAN, DanielF, Linaporras: los dejo ya es hora mañana madrugo de nuevo a las 4:30am entro :P
<Linaporras> El aniversario
<IngForigua> en la tarea ya asignada pa cerrar
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: que descanse
<DanielF> ok
<Linaporras> Chao CesarGomez 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: la tarea es q ud nos manda las imagenes
<JHOSMAN> Buen sueño CesarGomez!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> eso por ahora
<IngForigua> listo
<IngForigua> siguiente tema
<DanielF> bueno, para mandar a hacer el ponque cuantos vienen?
<SergioMeneses> y ir leyendo acerca de los ppa
<JHOSMAN> Con respecto al aniversario los que quedan en Bogota?
<IngForigua> DanielF: de aca
<IngForigua> unos 10
<IngForigua> max
<DanielF> pregunta que hacemos con los del hackbo?
<IngForigua> DanielF: ahora hablamos de eso
<IngForigua> vamso en orden
<JHOSMAN> por q todos se van a Trollear a Melgar =/ pero en mi caso no puedo por la universidad =(
<IngForigua> 4. Relevo y remplazo de Julian Alarcon
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> no es festivo JHOSMAN ?
<IngForigua> el no vino
<JHOSMAN> o.O en serio?
<IngForigua> no es sabado
<IngForigua> 10
<IngForigua> de dic
<SergioMeneses> bueno pongamos algo de orden porq sino IngForigua se va a volver loco armando la minuta
<Linaporras> No ya no hay más festivos en diciembre
<Linaporras> Sip
<Linaporras> tema 4
 * IngForigua lamma al al orden
<DanielF> personalmente me gustaria que fuera jorge gonzalez
<IngForigua> DanielF: jorge se apunto
<IngForigua> pero bueno ya
<IngForigua> tema 4
<JHOSMAN> Personalmente forever alone en Paintball xP
<IngForigua> Relevo y remplazo de Julian Alarcon
<IngForigua> El no vino y pienso que no podemos esperarlo mas
<andresmujica> IngForigua: creo k lo minimo para eso es k este julian
<DanielF> cuanto le vale el paintball, por que si llega temprano en girardot hay
<andresmujica> resolvamos el evento k eso es critico
<Linaporras> jajajja JHOSMAN organicemos algo en BTA el Domingo en la tarde  yo te colabora de regreso de Girardot.... Que pena el OT
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: concuerdo con IngForigua 
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ud lo peude llamar
<Linaporras> pere yo lo llamo
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero julian dijo q se iba, no?
<IngForigua> preguntele esto:
<SergioMeneses> para q lo necesitamos presente?
<Linaporras> digan a ver que le digo aparte de que se conecte
<IngForigua> Que coordine su remplazo tieniendo en cuenta que 1 esa persona no debe residir en bogota
<DanielF> de acuerdo same, si ya el esta cerrando el ciclo para que seguir diciendole
<Linaporras> Moachos, patró Forigua dime
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: no creo q lo haga... el se la pasa muy ocupado
<andresmujica> pues julian ha hecho mucho por ubuntu colombia, a pesar de todo no debemos pues miniimzar el aporte que ha hecho
<DanielF> por que no troll?
<JHOSMAN> YO quiero PaintBall hace mucho no voy (desde que entranaba en la base en melgar jeje)  bueno primero no voy a por dinero y lo otro la universidad jeje
<SergioMeneses> yo creo que deberia ser la oportunidad de ofrecer esa vacante a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: Linaporras ahora hablamos de eso
<DanielF> mmmm es que eso lo debimos cuadrar en el release party
<IngForigua> esperamos a alarcon 15 dias mas o hacvemos eso por el que opinan
<JHOSMAN> Bueee =) 
<IngForigua> buscamos un remplazo
<IngForigua> que no viva en bogota
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: por mi de una....
<Linaporras> Aca dice Julian
<DanielF> seria bueno que el concilio saque una terna y la comunidad diga cual queda
<SergioMeneses> igual somos concientes q el se la pasa muy ocupado...
<Linaporras> que en 15 dias si fijo se conecta porque estará en vacaciones
<SergioMeneses> y pues el tiempo no es un lujo como todos sabemos
<Linaporras> y lo otro es que falta definir si realmente se requiere suplir esa vacante
<IngForigua> Linaporras: todos en ese caso postpongamos el tema de el
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  ese punto es el k yo tocaria
<andresmujica> y estoy de acuerdo con IngForigua
<DanielF> seria bueno ir descentralizando el core del concilio
<DanielF> refiriendome a las ciudades
<IngForigua> listo dejemos a alarcon como pendiente
<andresmujica> en posponer el tema
<Linaporras> Listo que en 15 días se conecta, que mañana tiene que madrugar :)
<IngForigua> de uan en 15
<DanielF> ok
<IngForigua> 5 Eventos
<Linaporras> Siguiente tema, para avanzar porfa Diego; zzzz
<IngForigua> nos quendan 2 eventos pa acabar este año
<IngForigua> barcamp
<IngForigua> y aniversario
<andresmujica> el barcamp se
<DanielF> quien es el organizador del barcamp?
<IngForigua> el barcamp es el 17 seria bueno que dieramos charlas
<Linaporras> MMM del primer toy perdida
<andresmujica> yo kiero dar una conferencia de seguridad en voip
<IngForigua> DanielF: kmilo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica aqui tambien vamos a hacer barcamp y el sabado hay un evento en la universidad de pamplona
<IngForigua> 17 de dic
<andresmujica> pues de hecho una k he dado en ACIS
<andresmujica> pero no se como funciona el barcamp
<Linaporras> mmmm chanfle, ese dia es el foro en mi U
<IngForigua> DanielF: nos debe la documentaciond e un evento
<DanielF> siiiiiiii
<IngForigua> Tarea4 Documentar evento de girardot resp DanielF
<Linaporras> mmmmmm definir horarios, logística, lugar y responsables...
<IngForigua> lina
<Linaporras> Señor
<IngForigua> Linaporras: es el sabado 17 miren la pagina del hackbo
<DanielF> http://www.semillerosoftwarelibreunipiloto.com/
<IngForigua> DanielF: aca lod ebe poner https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<Linaporras> Sip, solo por eso hice el comment q el mismo día es el foro que siempre hacemos en mi U y ya reviso los links
<DanielF> ok
<IngForigua> Tarea5 coordinar participacion de uco en barcam resp IngForigua
<IngForigua> Ahora hablemos de aniversario
<IngForigua> paginas amigables y tiendageek nos van a apoyar
<IngForigua> yo tengo un dinero largo de uco
<DanielF> como es el apoyo?
<IngForigua> min min pienso que agradecomiento seamos fans de la paginas de ellos en facebook
<IngForigua> pagina amigales
<Linaporras> Puedes regalar los links (perdón si ando medio x, es que estoy zzz como Forigua los Lunes)
<JHOSMAN> p
<JHOSMAN> xp
<DanielF> jajajaja en Forigua es eterno presente
<IngForigua> http://www.facebook.com/pages/PAGINAS-AMIGABLES/159054334136939
<IngForigua> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tienda-Geek/131783533526491
<JHOSMAN> Si se quieren llenar de SPAM con eso haganlo xP
<JHOSMAN> con "Paginas Amigables"
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: que pena con ud son patrocinadores
<Linaporras> Bueno ya me hice FAN y con el Spam no hay problema .....
<IngForigua> los patrocinadores los debemso respetar y dar meustra de agradecimiento
<DanielF> jejejej creo que el mejor agradecimiento a paginas amigables es presentarles un disenador web
<IngForigua> DanielF: favor respeto
<IngForigua> bueno en fin
<IngForigua> ellos nos van a apoyar
<Linaporras> DanielF respeto al subpatrón XD
<IngForigua> tienda geek con cintas de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> PErdon entonces jeje 
<JHOSMAN> es q siempre pasa eso con ese tipo de webs jeje
<DanielF> no, es que en serio si seria bueno
<IngForigua> y paginas amigables con dinero
<DanielF> en la comunidad hay varios buenos
<IngForigua> DanielF: see pero no es el tema
<IngForigua> entonces
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: todo el apoyo es bien recibido
<andresmujica> DanielF: :D
<IngForigua> ellos quieren apoyar economicamente 
<IngForigua> tonc DanielF me pasa la cotizacion de algo para que ellos compren
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con IngForigua  el personaje es un tipo muy interesante
<andresmujica> tengo una pregunta
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ?
<andresmujica> sera muy dificil organizar un transporte k lleve a la gente de bogota ?
<DanielF> eso si seria un apoyo excelente
<andresmujica> eso debe valer unos - no se- 200k ?
<IngForigua> DanielF: ellos dijeron que quieren comprar el pastel
<Linaporras> El problema sería que tocaría dar como un dinero previo
<DanielF> yo quede de ponerlo, que me queda mas facil
<DanielF> ud me gasta el almuerzo
<IngForigua> tonc que le recibimos a paginas amigables
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: como alquilar un bus?
<andresmujica> pork lo k habia pensado del transporte era que recogiera a la gente en el barcamp de ese dia 
<andresmujica> y se fuera para girardot
<andresmujica> si SergioMeneses pues no un bus, sino un colectivo
<DanielF> a que hora acaba el barcamp?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: super
<andresmujica> o similar
<IngForigua> andresmujica: no pienso desgastarme en eso
<IngForigua> jeje
<Linaporras> Uy cambiaron a Diego, mmmm ojo, la gorra no la puede cambiar jejejeje
<JHOSMAN> Pause...
<Linaporras> la idea esrtá buena, pero requiere gestión andrés
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  yo podria averiguar.. pues en la office se contrato hace poco un transporte para chinauta
<andresmujica> podria pedir k me averiguen a ver k pasa
<Linaporras> Sip
<Linaporras> de lo que se toca pagar algo antes
<Linaporras> e scomo lo único
<IngForigua> andresmujica: eso haga una cotizacion quiza la patrocine paginas amigables
<Linaporras> y tocaría cuadrar horarios
<DanielF> si, dejenme que un vecino tiene unas vans, solo toca es primero cuantos vienen
<andresmujica> aaa  vea ud
<andresmujica> ese es el propio DanielF
<IngForigua> lo que dice DanielF es clave
<andresmujica> igual yo pregunto 
<IngForigua> toca definir cuantos
<andresmujica> y pregunte ud
<andresmujica> danielf
<DanielF> yo podria buscar un descuento en grupo en autofusa
<IngForigua> Linaporras: ni se ha apuntado a la wiki
<andresmujica> igual si llegan 10 es mucho
<andresmujica> una van de 12 - 15 personas es mas k suficiente
<IngForigua> DanielF: autofuscha noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses: va saliendo de la sala!.... 
<Linaporras> Ahi tienes toda la razón Diego, es qe hasta hoy organicé xq te acuerdas lo que te dije....
<andresmujica> y de pronto eso ayuda a k vaya gente
<DanielF> lina, es que en la wiki al pedir el openid, como la mayoria de la lista no esta no lo hacen
<Linaporras> Pero ya fijo voy , mañana edito la Wiki
<IngForigua> me llevaron en 3:50 a girardot que rabia
<Linaporras> No yo si lo tengo
 * SergioMeneses mode = AFK
<Linaporras> Mejor algo como una Van, o de una empresa no de transporte intermunicipal sino de las de turismo o similares....
<DanielF> jajajaja, el trafico de ayer el decano se gasto 7 horas, de las gracias
<andresmujica> hmmmm
<Linaporras> jajja si pienso lo mismo Diego 4 horas le fue bien
<DanielF> si, pero lo primero que van a pedir es cantidad de puestos
<IngForigua> Tarea6 Coordinar transporte a girardot Resp andresmujica DanielF
<DanielF> creo que a big boss le toca tocar lista para que concreten
<andresmujica> DanielF:  cupo max 12 a 15 personas
<DanielF> no limitemos el numero, primero debemos conocer cuantos son
<IngForigua> bueno y como dijimos al principio hacer mas ruido del aniversario
<DanielF> por que entre mas seria mas barato
<IngForigua> repondan mi hilo
<Linaporras> Bueno moachos, yo no resisto más, ya no proceso, me voy a la camita. Entonces aparte de las tareas de todos, debo apuntarme a la Wiki y pues en lo de redes sociales se les apoyará
<IngForigua> barcampse nos esta ganando
<Linaporras> Apartir del 1 de diciembre cuentan conmigo menos los sábados
<Linaporras> pueden dejarme tarea pero ps que alguien em apoye 
<IngForigua> Linaporras: patrona vale podeis ir en paz
<Linaporras> que apenitas voy a cumplir el añito aqui
<DanielF> es que Barcamp tiene charlas nosotros no
<Linaporras> Gracias Patrón Forigua
<Linaporras> XD
<DanielF> yo podria aumentar la masa de gente vinculando a las otras universidades
<Linaporras> Pero de todos modos son eventos diferentes, que tiene objetivos muy diferentes
<Linaporras> ..
<Linaporras> Bueno ya me fui
<IngForigua> Tarea7 Difundir masivamente el evento en redes sociales y listas de correo resp Todos
<DanielF> no Lina por que same se va detras
<DanielF> jejeje
<andresmujica> lol
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<DanielF> ok, yo el viernes tengo reunion con los chicos del semillero los pongo a moverse
<IngForigua> vale
<IngForigua> yo tengo un dinero largo (como 350)
<IngForigua> pagamos con eso la van o que
<IngForigua> por ahora les voy a enviar un privado con esa info
<DanielF> ,mmmm pere
<IngForigua> de cuanto dinero tenemos
<DanielF> hagamos primero propaganda y invitemos a los otros miembros de la lista
<IngForigua> aja de una
<IngForigua> ya esta esa tarea definida
<IngForigua> es la tarea 7
<IngForigua> algo que mas que aportar andresmujica SergioMeneses?
<andresmujica> que los miembros del concilio debemos hacer lo imposible por ir 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: oigaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> (hay no puedo ir no se que jajajaja)
<IngForigua> bueno damos por terminado?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: DanielF SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: si
<SergioMeneses> de una
<IngForigua> #fin de la reunion
<SergioMeneses> tengo q estudiar 
<IngForigua> alguien me asesora mañana como es la minuta y eso?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: no se le olvide el acta y actualizar el todo
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: yo pero en la noche
<IngForigua> el acta como es
<IngForigua> ser trin
<DanielF> claro se va lina y same vuela
<IngForigua> por ahora subo las tareas al wiki
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: en la wiki del concilio dice como
<andresmujica> copia la anterior y actualiza
<andresmujica> es seguir el formato
<SergioMeneses> sino yo mañana en la noche le ayudo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: +1
<SergioMeneses> DanielF: claro claro "sarcasmo"
<IngForigua> vale
<IngForigua> DanielF: jajajaja no el estaba ebobado
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: le recomiendo lo del material
<IngForigua> por eso depsertpo
<DanielF> bueno, Mujica, ud se pone el hilo de invitacion formal a la lista para que participen en el aniversario?
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> eso un hilo bien teso
<IngForigua> que se sienta la autoridad
<andresmujica> haha
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: DanielF IngForigua antes de irnos
<DanielF> si mejor dicho que despues de leer eso y no vayan se sientan
<SergioMeneses> por hay respondieron el email del servidor mirror
<SergioMeneses> alguno lo ha leido?
<DanielF> no
<IngForigua> si o pero no entendi
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: :S
<SergioMeneses> yo lo tenog entre los pendientes
<IngForigua> el ainglich me da duro
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pero ahi le hice la investigacion
<JHOSMAN> El wifi del vecino esta maluco xP
<SergioMeneses> toca mirarlo... espero este fin de semana salir de todo lo pendiente
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica tenemos q aplicar a la proxima uds!
<IngForigua> vengan
<SergioMeneses> tenemos q poner un Colombiano alla!
<IngForigua> vengannnn
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ?
<IngForigua> se me olvido
<JHOSMAN> Quedo algo programado para Bogota? 
<andresmujica> en donde? 
<DanielF> mmmm "como que el embobado era otro"
<IngForigua> este 15 de dic vamos 3 por la renovacion de mebresia d eubuntu
<IngForigua> marque czam y yo
<IngForigua> marquez
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> yo les ayudo pa' las q sea
<IngForigua> vale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: saben como es la reaprovacion?
<andresmujica> como asi
<andresmujica> cada cuanto es eso ???
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no ni idea andresmujica?
<IngForigua> a mis e me vence en 2 semanas
<IngForigua> :S
<andresmujica> hablan del ubuntu member ???
<IngForigua> pero con mi wiki relajado
<IngForigua> andresmujica: see
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si
<andresmujica> facil
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: actualice la wiki....
<andresmujica> por el mismo launchpad pide la renovación
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: +1
<andresmujica> yo no tuve que hacer nada raro
<IngForigua> andresmujica:  asi y ya?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no tienen q hacer un proceso como el membership?
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> pues eso creia
<andresmujica> y estaba asustado
<IngForigua> porque cuando yo me lance molinero en reunion y que tales
<andresmujica> pork como no he hecho un c)="#"#$o
<andresmujica> pero la verdad no
<andresmujica> solo le di clic y yap
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> vea pues
<IngForigua> y marquez se apunto
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<andresmujica> igual no se
<DanielF> jajajaja a forigua de pronto el click lo mandan a spam
<IngForigua> jajaja
<andresmujica> si encontre un BUG 
<andresmujica> :D
<JHOSMAN> lol
<IngForigua> bueno
<IngForigua> me despido
<IngForigua> zzz
<IngForigua> zzz
<IngForigua> zzz
<IngForigua> zzz
<IngForigua> zzz
<DanielF> ok
<IngForigua> zz
<IngForigua> zzz
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: IngForigua yo averiguo con un amigo de la membership
<IngForigua> z
<IngForigua> z
<IngForigua> z
<IngForigua> z
<IngForigua> z
<SergioMeneses> q es de las aproval board
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: vale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: deje el spam
<IngForigua> chao
<JHOSMAN> Que va! la gorra se canso de pensar!
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos vemos
<IngForigua> jajaja
<andresmujica> pero no me vaya a sapear SergioMeneses ojo
<IngForigua> chappppppppppppp
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: :)
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDd
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos vemos muchachos!
<andresmujica> oki
<JHOSMAN> Abrase! xP
<DanielF> ok
<DanielF> chao
<JHOSMAN> @AndresMujica venga al fin concretaron algo del aniversario para Bogotra?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  nop, es en girardot
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> me podria explicar como es lod gammers?
<andresmujica> yo tampoco
<andresmujica> es decir
<andresmujica> yo tampoco entiendo
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> Por que en si ese grupo no veo q haga nada xP
<andresmujica> yo tampoco
<JHOSMAN> osea mmm q hacen en si?
<andresmujica> creo k la idea es como hacer torneos de juegos a traves de internet
<andresmujica> juegos de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> O cual es el objetivo por el cual existen?
<andresmujica> muy buena pregunta.
<JHOSMAN> Antes los veia movidos por UrbanTerror pero eso hace como uno o dos años creo 
<andresmujica> si eso es lo ultimo  k vi yo tambien
<andresmujica> despues de eso no he visto mas..
<andresmujica> creo k kieren renovar el server de urban terror
<JHOSMAN> por q era un server pago o algo asi 
<JHOSMAN> Idea> Ya como no se pueden costear armar como un "clan" con la etiqueta U-CO y competir en otros servers...
<JHOSMAN> Quedan 18 min de bateria.. 
<andresmujica> bhehehe
<andresmujica> es k por aca tenemos como ciertas ideas fijas
<JHOSMAN> como cuales..
<andresmujica> entonces se demora un poco el procesamiento de las mismas
<andresmujica> es decir
<andresmujica> eso del clan 
<andresmujica> bueno don JHOSMAN ave nocturna lo dejo
<andresmujica> :D
<JHOSMAN> Okas!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-27
<matamenas> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-19
<Polo> hola
<Polo> buenos tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-21
<dhsegura> buenos dias, alguien me puede aclarar que es ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-21
<simpleirc1> Buenas Noches
<ofprieto> hola simpleirc1 buena noche
<simpleirc1> buenas noches ofprieto aqui esperando la reunion att bart
<ofprieto> hammm XD
<JHOSMAN> Bueeee nas
<ofprieto> hola JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Que hacen?
<ofprieto> taba mirando unas cosas uqe necesito
<simpleirc1> esperando la reunion..
<julianarmando> Esperando la reunion
<JHOSMAN> quien es simpleirc1?
<julianarmando> Yo porque tenia la impresion de que era a las 9? normalmente es a las 9 no?
<JHOSMAN> pues la reu q programó Bart dice q a las 8
<JHOSMAN> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/693/detail/
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<ofprieto> :D
<JHOSMAN> saben algo de lina?
<simpleirc1> soy bart, la reunion es a las 20:00 horas --- no se porque siempre se hace a las 21
<JHOSMAN> si es a las 20
<JHOSMAN> entonces iniciamos? julianarmando1 simpleirc1?
<JHOSMAN> mujica no viene, lina no se y fernando giraldo dijo q iba a renunciar....
<JHOSMAN> no hay a nadie mas q esperar
<julianarmando1> y nosotros 3 si somos mas de la mitad?
<JHOSMAN> Julian, solo estamos dependiendo de Lina
<JHOSMAN> que CarlosNeyPastor hugocastalleda LeytonKstro ofprieto y Ubuntero|24301 armen uno :P
<julianarmando1> cuantos somos en total? 6?
<JHOSMAN> si somos seis
<JHOSMAN> Mujica no viene, Lina... lo dudo y Fernando GIraldo va a renunciar...
<ofprieto> pere pere armen que ?
<LeytonKstro> Ofprieto........... Misma pregunta
<JHOSMAN> uno :P
<JHOSMAN> una persona xD
<ofprieto> un que?
<ofprieto> XD
<ofprieto> haaa
<LeytonKstro> Wtf?
<julianarmando1> pues si, somos mitad yo creo que si aprovechar y cuadrar reunion, van como 10 años sin reunion
<ofprieto> ya entendi para completar forum
<julianarmando1> xD
<ofprieto> o cuorum como se diga
<JHOSMAN> Julian, modere ud q nunca lo he visto :P
<JHOSMAN> agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/693/detail/
<simpleirc1> alguien que modere que ando desde el cel
<julianarmando1> no, ando desde el celular, me seria miy complicado, contando con que no se en que momento se caiga mi internet
<JHOSMAN> -_-
<JHOSMAN> me tocó
<julianarmando1> ademas no me gusta moderar XD
<JHOSMAN> 1)  Ausencia del Concilio ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia @ Lun, 18 Nov. 2013 18:21 UTC
<JHOSMAN> ..
<JHOSMAN> xD
<simpleirc1> Si estamos como perdidos todos---
<ofprieto> es para opinar o sobre que se hablara en este punto especiicamente
<ofprieto> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/693/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, lo que he podido notar es q ahora todo el concilio anda ocupado y sin tiempo por ello las ausencias, en mi caso es así, debuenas hoy q llegué temprano :P
<julianarmando1> naag pero estar ocupado no es excusa :S
<ofprieto> julianarmando1: sin animo de ofenza es solo una consulta ud trabaja?
<simpleirc1> Si estamos tan ocupado que no nos da tiempo de mirar correo entonces es hora de cambiar o dar un paso atras asi como va hacer fernando
<ofprieto> huss corrijo *ofensa
<simpleirc1> El trabajo no es excursa , ofprieto... yo trabajo soy jefe, tengo mi propia micro empresa y ademas ando con RedTIC y CaribeMesh hay que saber distribuir el tiempo---
<julianarmando1> si trabajo xD
<hugocastalleda> 😥
<julianarmando1> es que bueno, una cosa es no asistir una vez, tal vez dos veces, pero cuantas reuniones han pasado ? unas 4 o 5 ? desde antes de campus party recuerdo que fue
<JHOSMAN> mi actividad ha bajado bastante en internet, lista de correo, grupos, redes sociales... por si no lo han notado, pero no quiero dar un paso atrás, he querido asistir, pero bueno... se me ha sido dificil ultimamente
<JHOSMAN> el ultimo mes apenas duermo 3 horas diarias u.u.
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> Y cuando tengo algúnos espacios libres, es quizás en las tardes... o la madrugada.. cosa dificil para cuadrar horarios con los demás
<ofprieto> lo digo porque ami me ha pasado que tambien tengo que dar un paso atras en ciertas ocaciones
<Jhosman_> .... digo..
<Jhosman_> #startmeeting
<ofprieto> julianarmando1: en eso puede tener algo de razon.
<Jhosman_> o.O donde está el boot
<ofprieto> no etaba muelto andaba de paranda
<Jhosman_> pero pues es en mi caso no es una excusa simpleirc1 así es mi vida ahora =S
<simpleirc1> Yo opino eso si estamos tan ocupados que no da tiempo de estar pendientes de este barco es mejor dar un paso al lado... ya que esto es voluntario..
<simpleirc1> Porque sinceramente UCO anda muerto no le veo empuje.... no se hace nada nuevo....
<simpleirc1> Pero bueno eso es el siguiente punto sino estoy mal...
<julianarmando2> es cierto simpleirc1 aunque, el problema es que si en este mismo momento 2 o 3 personas del concilio dan un paso al lado, quedamos peor porque no hay gente osea no veo gente nisiquiera con ganas de meterle la ficha
<Jhosman_> si está muerto (dormido))
<julianarmando2> no como en otras oportunidades que fuera del concilio y dentro habia resto de gente ahi pendiente de todo
<Jhosman_> los miembros deben participar tambien, no solo el concilio...
<simpleirc1> Pero si nosotros no participamos y no estamos en contacto ??
<Jhosman_> nosotros quienes?
<hugocastalleda> Yo estoy participando como miembro hay es que hacer el esfuerzito del tiempo
<simpleirc1> el Concilio... no hay comunicacion entre nosotros... y no le damos empuje a los proyectos etc..Incentivar a la comunidad
<JoseLuisC> Guenas
<simpleirc1> Buenas JoseLuisC
<JoseLuisC> Aquí están regalando cosas?
<Jhosman_> es por eso mismo....
<julianarmando2> y cual sera el problema? falta de interes de los miembros del concilio? o problema con la hora de las reuniones o porque no apareceremos todos?
<Jhosman_> de momento no tengo cabeza para otras cosas, que no son mi proyecto de grado y mi trabajo... además de otras oblicaciones... ahora esto me hace acordar de la fiesta, si forigua quiere fiesta q la arme, por mi parte no puedo organizar nada....
<Jhosman_> creo q el problema son las fechas
<Jhosman_> todos andan en finales de todo
<Jhosman_> proyectos, trabajos, contratos...
<Jhosman_> #FelizAño :D
<simpleirc1> julian pero si no respondemos por lo menos los correos... de la lista del concilio...
<Jhosman_> Bueno, eso si
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches comunidad
<Jhosman_> yo leo todos los correos, y respondo lo necesario
<julianarmando2> yo tambien leo todo siempre
<ofprieto> hola BrayanBautista
<Jhosman_> #ElDato por ejemplo andres me debe responder un mail de hace como un mes y no lo ha echo por trabajo
<Jhosman_> xD
<JoseLuisC> Todavía esta llorando por eso
<julianarmando2> a mi que me dejaron colgado con lo de la app de android y firefox os xD
<JHOSMAN> la reu pasada iba a entrar y xD no tenía internet
<ofprieto> JHOSMAN: Jhosman_ por que tiene dos
<JHOSMAN> dos que?
<ofprieto> ya no ...
<simpleirc1> Yo creo que es sencillo hacer un llamado... o inventar algo.. porque si seguimos asi esto va para bajo... y nos quedaremos como comunidad de 4 eventos...
<ofprieto> tal vez es momento de parar el tema de eventos y dedicarnos mas a el hacer
<ofprieto> como alguien dijo un dia
<JHOSMAN> algo como que?
<simpleirc1> Los Proyectos de UCO
<simpleirc1> imagenes, web, documentacion, etc
<JHOSMAN> ...
<JHOSMAN> eso se impulsó pero nadie de los miembros se interesaron por ello
<simpleirc1> Es una pena tener 70 miembros oficiales y no se haga nada...:s fail ha
<simpleirc1> hay que armar estrategias... pero hay que empezar por fortalecer el concilio....
<simpleirc1> Si fernando va renunciar toca hacer la convocatoria...
<julianarmando1> pero no se supone que el concilio eran 5 desde siempre?
<simpleirc1> Si somos siempre andres el contacto 6...
<julianarmando1> igual un numero impar seria mejor no? pero bueno, entonces que concluimos con ese punto de la ausencia del concilio? no se si ya se concluyo algo se me ha caido la conexion como 4 veces xD
<ofprieto> para mi una conclucion es que abriran convocatoria no pues sale uno ?
<ofprieto> no?
<simpleirc1> opino enviar correo para ver si los actuales miembros del concilio quieren seguir en su puesto... en caso que hay vacantes se hace la convocatoria
<ofprieto> +1 simpleirc1 alguna opinion mas o seguimos? punto 2
<ofprieto> ?¡
<julianarmando1> de acuerdo con simpleirc1 jajaja +1
<simpleirc1> quedamos mochos....:s fail jhosman se fue
<ofprieto> :D se le cayo la conexion
<simpleirc1> julian quedamos mochos ...
<julianarmando1> y entonceS? seguimos? o que ahcemos
<julianarmando1> :S
<julianarmando1> no volvio
<simpleirc1> Segun reglasa los dos no podemos seguir:s
<simpleirc1> ofprieto, usted esta en el colegio cierto... ?
<simpleirc1> o ess brayan...?
 * JHOSMAN mi internet murió x(
<ofprieto> no señor, soy estudiante de tercer semestre de ing en sistemas y ya graduado con 6 años de experiencia en helpdesk y soporte tecnico de el area de sistemas
<JHOSMAN> en q van?
<hugocastalleda> Esperándolo a usted :)
<julianarmando1> entonces es bryan el que esta en el colegio :p
<hugocastalleda> Ya pueden continuar
<simpleirc1> esperandolo jhosman julian y yo no podemos seguir....
<simpleirc1> ya terminamos el primer punto podemos seguir
<ofprieto> se julianarmando1
<JHOSMAN> Que estamos realizando ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia @ Lun, 18 Nov. 2013 18:22 UTC
<JHOSMAN> SFD Colombia
<JHOSMAN> Campus Party
<JHOSMAN> MesTIC - Bogota
<JHOSMAN> EnTIC Confio
<JHOSMAN> eso ya se hizo
<JHOSMAN> faltan los informes
<JHOSMAN> yo me encargo de Campus (demoraré xD )
<simpleirc1> los sfd ??
<simpleirc1> MesTIC y TICConfio en que quedo eso??
<JHOSMAN> Lina hizo ticconfio creo
<JHOSMAN> mestic NPI
<simpleirc1> Bueno algo en que estamos trabajando muy duro es en la UbuConLA 2014
<julianarmando1> pero lina en lo de en tic confio actio como mintic tambien cuenta como uco?
<simpleirc1> en la wiki pueden ver todo el avance que hay...de UbuConLA
<simpleirc1> Necesitamos la ayuda de todo para este evento y conseguir patrocinadores para este evento...
<simpleirc1> ya esta semana confirmamos el sitio de UbuConLA
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando1: no sé toca preguntarle a ella
<JHOSMAN> apenas ayer hablé con ella un ratico
<JHOSMAN> pero de otras cosas
<simpleirc1> perfecto jhosman tocaria preguntarle
<JHOSMAN> pero creo q de ese tema no hay mas
<JHOSMAN> me queda como tarea hacer informe Compus
<JHOSMAN> algo mas?
<julianarmando> en cuanto a proyectos
<julianarmando> yo tengo lo de la app
<julianarmando> aunque eso va en el tema de mas abajo xD
<simpleirc1> En estos momentos para UbuConLA vamos a necesitar un hosting para montar la web....
<JHOSMAN> yo pongo hosting
<simpleirc1> Listo jhosman ya le envio un correo....
<JHOSMAN> ColombianHost.net
<JHOSMAN> :P
<julianarmando> por donde o como estan con lo de la ubunntuconla ? yo quiero mirar mas sobre eso y ayuidar en lo que pueda
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<simpleirc1> Por favor los que tengan sugerencia o inquietud de UbuConLA por favor por la lista... de correo...
<julianarmando> listo :D
<simpleirc1> Todos estan invitados a participar
<JHOSMAN> next?
<simpleirc1> Jhosman ya le envie el correo
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> next?
<simpleirc1> Next
<JHOSMAN> Aplicaciones, de Ubuntu Colombia ‒ Jhosman Lizarazo @ Lun, 18 Nov. 2013 18:25 UTC
<JHOSMAN> Aplicación chrome
<JHOSMAN> Android
<JHOSMAN> Firefox OS
<JHOSMAN> etc
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando:
<julianarmando> Yo yo, la de chrome no se, android esta casi lista, firefox igual pero no me pasaron la firma de la app de android y tampoco se definio si se iba a crear una cuenta en google play solo para uco :S
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: ya le reenvio lo q me dio Hollman
<JHOSMAN> se puede crear la cuenta pero se requieren lukas $$$
<julianarmando> sip, eso vale como 25 dolares creo
<simpleirc1> y cuanto se requiere jhosman ??
<JHOSMAN> es pago anual
<hugocastalleda> Bueno acá están las 50 lunas
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando:  como q no!!!
<JHOSMAN> de:  Jhosman Lizarazo <jhosman55@gmail.com>
<JHOSMAN> para:  Julian Bohorquez <julianarmando@gmail.com>
<JHOSMAN> fecha:  10 de octubre de 2013 10:10
<JHOSMAN> asunto:  Fwd: Código apk ubuntu-co y plugin chrome
<JHOSMAN> enviado por:  gmail.com
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc1: https://play.google.com/apps/publish/?dev_acc=17623754481410350080
<julianarmando> sin la firma de la app de nada sirve hacer la app porque no se puede lanzar la actualizacion
<JHOSMAN> ahí se lo volví a enviar. es todo lo q me dieron
<julianarmando> entonces que hacemos con eso?
<simpleirc1> julian subamos ese codigo al lp
<julianarmando> lp?
<julianarmando> launchpad?
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: será esto?
<JHOSMAN> Your license key for this application
<JHOSMAN> icensing & In-app billing
<JHOSMAN> Licensing allows you to prevent unauthorized distribution of your app. It can also be used to verify in-app billing purchases. Learn more about licensing.
<JHOSMAN> Your license key for this application
<JHOSMAN> Base64-encoded RSA public key to include in your binary. Please remove any spaces.
<simpleirc1> So julian launchpad
<julianarmando> en launchpad esta ese codigo
<simpleirc1> Julian tanto de chrome y los demas...
<JHOSMAN> chrome nosotros tenemos pago
<JHOSMAN> en el appstore
<simpleirc1> deberiamos crear una wiki con toda esta info te parece julian
<julianarmando> igual lo de android es un webview de la app la app era una app web que estaba en otro host que murio,
<julianarmando> con cual info?
<simpleirc1> de esos desarrollos...
<julianarmando> pero es que yo de esos desarrollos no se nada y tampoco tengo mucho, tengo lo que he hecho, de chrome no se quien esta a cargo.
<simpleirc1> Bueno es hora de organizar eso... Julian sera que puedes enviar toda la informacion que tengas y la vamos organizando...
<julianarmando> pues si, basicamente tengo lo que esta en ese mail que me acaba de enviar jhosman xD
<julianarmando> pero si yo me encargo de eso
<julianarmando> aunque seguimos en lo mismo, hay que definir algo porque igual esta la app de android dañada
<simpleirc1> Envieme el correo para ver.... y armamos eso y definimos por correo...
<JHOSMAN> next?
<julianarmando> next
<simpleirc1> next
<JHOSMAN> Aniversario de Ubuntu Colombia ‒ Ing. Forigua @ Mar, 19 Nov. 2013 01:12 UTC
<JHOSMAN> FOrigua no vino, supongo q next
<JHOSMAN> Next?
<simpleirc1> si next que forigua organize la rumba....
<JHOSMAN> Desmoderacion de Lista de UCO ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia @ Mar, 19 Nov. 2013 01:13 UTC
<JHOSMAN> NPI
<julianarmando> la lista esta desmoderada xD no?
<simpleirc1> Algun encargado de la moderacion de la lista   ??
<JHOSMAN> no se
<JHOSMAN> si hay varios
<julianarmando> yo, hola :D
<Linaporras> Buenas recnoches
<Linaporras> :D
<julianarmando> buenas re noches lilianax
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu-co la administra sergioandresmeneses at gmail.com, cgope1985 at gmail.com, joseb.gutierrez at gmail.com, julianarmando at gmail.com, ferchosur at gmail.com, jlcmux at riseup.net
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras: :o
<simpleirc1> Buenas Re noches lina...
<simpleirc1> xd
<JHOSMAN> Y eso era todo por hoy, muchachos muchas gracias por venir :D
<julianarmando> hahaha xD y la desmoderacion de la lista?
<simpleirc1> julian que tiene por decir...xD
<ofprieto> ok
<julianarmando> jejeje no nada xDD
<simpleirc1> proximo moderador...
<simpleirc1> ??
<simpleirc1> eee Lina una pregunta en que quedo lo de TIcConfio ??
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc1: ya está arriba el sitio, solo necesito los cambios de DNS
<Linaporras> ps
<Linaporras> yo ya habia hablando con algunos... creo que de acá solo me seleccionaron ami... y ps no tiene q ver con software libre asi de manera directa
<Linaporras> xq andas tan flash
<simpleirc1> bueno todo por hoy ??
<hugocastalleda> ?
<hugocastalleda> !
<ofprieto> de mi parte no tengo que opinar mas
<ofprieto> :D
<simpleirc1> por ultimo pendiente a la lista de correo de las novedades que se vienen...
<simpleirc1> o algo mas por decir...
<SPMxD> Esta vaina acabo :S
<Ubuntero|44787> Muy buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|44787> ¿como estan? ¿quien organiza los grupos en las ciudades?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-23
<BETTO> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-11-20
<ofprieto> Hola meetingology
<JHOSMAN> kiai BrayanBautista
<ofprieto> Hola
<ofprieto> Voy a cambiar de equipo
<BrayanBautista> hola a todos!!
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: ya esta la agenda?
<ofprieto2> hola algo le paso  mi nick grrr
<ofprieto2> se me olvido mi clave de irc jajaja
<angelrell369> Hola a todos
<angelrell369> A que horas es la reunion
<ofprieto2> hola angelrell369 es a las 9 osea ya pero falta cuorum :(
<ofprieto2> hola linaporras
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<linaporras> Y falta agenda de nuevo
<linaporras> Eso es demasiado preocupante...
<angelrell369> Buenas noches amiga linaporras
<linaporras> A propósito... el acta de la vez pasada me la puedes en lazar Oscar
<linaporras> Buenas noches angelrell369
<ofprieto2> hmm... linaporras esta todo en la lista yo envie correo
<linaporras> Hmmm echare un ojo
<linaporras> Hay temas pendientes... yo estoy con el pendiente del concurso de te prtejo
<linaporras> al fin la fiesta no se va a hcer?
<JoseLuisC> Si buenas
<ofprieto2> hola JoseLuisC
<linaporras> Y creo q se debe tocar el tema de Ms... hoy
<ofprieto2> lina yo de esto tambien envie mail pero nadie esta respondiendo
<BrayanBautista> a mi no me estan llegando los correos
<BrayanBautista> no se porque
<ofprieto2> ms?
<BrayanBautista> microsoft
<JoseLuisC> Me desatrasan?
<JoseLuisC> de que estamos hablando?
<ofprieto2> jose solo d los temas pendientes
<ofprieto2> desgraciadamente no hay acta de temaspendientes
<ofprieto2> BrayanBautista: ya la tiene?
<JoseLuisC> uy pero no lo regañe
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<linaporras> No hay nada
<ofprieto2> huy como asi dejame valido el hilo que envie porfa linaporras
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: Microsoft? o.O
<elizabethporras> Se cayo la red
<JHOSMAN> de q habla
<angelrell369> 10 minutos sin acción
<ofprieto2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/05-11-2014
<elizabethporras> Gracias Oscar
<elizabethporras> Bueno mientras tanto
<elizabethporras> Yo quiero decir algo q luego pondré en la lista
<ofprieto2> si elizabethporras estoy buscando el hilo de el tema del evento de fin de año
<ofprieto2> que nohe visto respuestaalgunagrr
<elizabethporras> Y es que la agenda de las reuniones se debe enviar al menos con 3 dias de anticipación para que pueda alimentarse
<elizabethporras> No hay respuestas nuevas... si no tomamos la iniciativa... q ya estamos tarde... entonces no se va a hacwr nada
<elizabethporras> Yo propongo q para una fecja cercana a velitas hagamos algo
<BrayanBautista> primero que todo, yo soy el responsable de la agenda del dia de hoy, desde la semana pasada no me estan llegando y no pude hacer nada, pido disculpas.
<elizabethporras> Yo puedo coordinar pero se necesita un lugar
<elizabethporras> No te estan llegando q?
<BrayanBautista> los correos
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista:  si ud está en el equipo de Launchpad del concilio le deben llegar los correos
<elizabethporras> Reitero: avise sumerce... algún compañero puedr ayudar... y puedes escribir a la lista y ver los msjs xq son publcips
<elizabethporras> Ahora bn braya habria q mirar si durante la ultima semana se enviaron msjs a esa lista
<BrayanBautista> no me llegan ni del concilio
<elizabethporras> Yo solo envie uno hoy... no me llego nada de antes y supongp q es xq nadie dicd nada. Pero habria q revisarlo
<BrayanBautista> ni a la lista general
<BrayanBautista> voy a salirme de la lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: lo veo mal de verdad
<JHOSMAN> quien sabe quien le habra movido o eliminado los permisos
<JHOSMAN> quien sabe...
<ofprieto2> no tiene permisos¡?
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista:  ahi lo veo ON
<JHOSMAN> 181.192.230.64
<JHOSMAN> perfon
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members#active
<JHOSMAN> deben llegarle permisos
<JHOSMAN> correos**
<BrayanBautista> deben
<BrayanBautista> pero no llega
<BrayanBautista> me voy a salir de la lista
<elizabethporras> Mmmm revisaste bien el correo... yo no me modificado nada de permisos tuyos...
<BrayanBautista> y me vuelvo a meter
<BrayanBautista> si si claro
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/
<elizabethporras> Igual eso no implica q no prdas enviar y revisarlos ingeniero
<JHOSMAN> ahi esta el historial
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: hay reunion o no?
<BrayanBautista> porfavor, no me digas ingeniero
<JHOSMAN> creo que ese tema lo puede revisar despues
<angelrell369> 17 minutos sin un tema amigos estamos divagando
<elizabethporras> La reu se debe cancelar
<elizabethporras> Hay quorum... pero no hay agenda
<JHOSMAN> voy a ver videos de enchufeTV si hay reunion me hacen ping
<angelrell369> Bueno se puede preparar la agenda para la próxima reunión
<BrayanBautista> queda cancelada la reunión por agenda, con los miembros de concilio nos reuniremos este fin de semana como se acordo
<elizabethporras> Como se acordo
<elizabethporras> Perdon ahi
<elizabethporras> Acordaron quienes?
<elizabethporras> favor explicaf
<elizabethporras> Ping
<JHOSMAN> cuando se acordo hacer el fin de semana? BrayanBautista ?
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<BrayanBautista> como se habia dicho anteriormente nosotros hablamos por otro medio
<BrayanBautista> son reuniones informales
<elizabethporras> Mora bratan
<BrayanBautista> que nosotros hacemos internamente
<elizabethporras> Ahi si la cagaste
<elizabethporras> Si y mas hacen ain mi
<elizabethporras> Muy bien
<elizabethporras> Ps siendo asi
<elizabethporras> Elevare esto al locp cpuncil
<elizabethporras> Ustedes pueden hablar  iformalmente
<elizabethporras> Pero no pueden tomar decisiones
<elizabethporras> No reunirse oficialmente sin tener encuenta la comunidad
<elizabethporras> Ustedes basicamente hacen lo q ñes da la gana
<angelrell369> Hoy veo entonces en que podemos ayudar los nuevo con este tipo de reuniones y más cuando algunas se hacen privadas
<elizabethporras> Pasan x encima de lacpmunidad y por encima mio
<BrayanBautista> lina
<BrayanBautista> una cosa es reunirnos
<BrayanBautista> otra cosa es tomar decisiones
<elizabethporras> Y eto ya lo había dicho y ustedes solo lo niegan
<elizabethporras> Jajajaja
<elizabethporras> Jajaja
<elizabethporras> No me hagas reir
<JHOSMAN> ...
<elizabethporras> Y te adelanto puedes ddcir misa... pero no cambia en nada ño que hacen y dejan de hacer
<BrayanBautista> ...
<pescamillam> estoy de acuerdo con Lina, esto se debe informar
<elizabethporras> Se van a reunir en fds para q no se.. perp es del concilio
<elizabethporras> Inftmaron x la lista no
<pescamillam> invitan a la comunidad a estar en las reuniones pero no avisan que deciden hacer la reunion el fin de semana?
<elizabethporras> Fothua habla en su nombre y uno prgubta xq y uds no se pronuncian
<angelrell369> Para que las reuniones privadas si no llegarán a ningún acuerdo sin la aprobación de la comunidad
<elizabethporras> Totlamente de auerdo
<elizabethporras> Esto es un atropeñño
<elizabethporras> Q lo vienen haciendo desde que fueron elegidos
<JHOSMAN> elizabethporras: querrás decir Diego Forigia @Ingforigua
<elizabethporras> Y elevare esto a niveles superiores
<elizabethporras> Gracias Jhos
<elizabethporras> Xq ya me cansé de decirles una y otra vez la parte pública u transparente
<BrayanBautista> me retiro que tengan una feliz noche
<BrayanBautista> nos veremos en la lista y en la proxima reunion.
<BrayanBautista> o/
<JHOSMAN> Que descanse BrayanBautista
<ofprieto2> hasta luego
<ofprieto2> todos
<BrayanBautista> Muchas gracias JHOSMAN
<elizabethporras> Y mira la actitud
<elizabethporras> Esto es MUY Grave
<angelrell369> Señores estoy interesado en pertenecer a la comunidad como ya lo manifesté anteriormente pero esta actitud son las que me dejan pensando en los que están detrás de que funcione
<pescamillam> favor editar las reuniones en el usuario noticias.ubuntu.colombia@gmail.com :(
<pescamillam> y/o en http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/
<elizabethporras> ;(
<elizabethporras> Corazon roto
<elizabethporras> La comunidad es mas q el concilio
<angelrell369> Creo que son unos niños groseros sin sentido de pertenencia
<elizabethporras> Corazón roto
<elizabethporras> :'(
<angelrell369> No saben lo que me cuesta agendarme
<angelrell369> Para estas reuniones
<angelrell369> Con el fin de estar presente en los temas
<JoseLuisC> Lina admiro tu sentido de pertenencia con esto y todo pero tu actitud en ocaciones es como mandando a todos y que se hacen las cosas como te parecen.  No se porque no te volviste a postular si nadie hace las cosas tan bien como tu.
<angelrell369> Y ahora que hacemos
<angelrell369> Cual es el tema que paso con el moderador
<pescamillam> no hay tema ni moderador ni esta agendad la reunion en http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/, eso paso
<angelrell369> Se puede enviar a descargo a los responsables de abandonar la reunion
<BrayanBautista> soy yo, no pude armar la agenda por: no me estan llegando los correos, segundo estas dos semanas estuve en full tiempo por cuestion de finalización de semestre
<angelrell369> Amigos apoyense
<angelrell369> 7 nos a otros
<angelrell369> Si tu caes yo te levanto eso es comunidad
<angelrell369> Hay que gritar para ser escuchado
<angelrell369> Amigos propón que que se organicen las ideas y preparen el tema buen
<angelrell369> Que tengan buena noches y feliz sueños
<elizabethporras> Se murio mi red
<elizabethporras> JoseLuisC yo no soy perfecta
<elizabethporras> Soy un ser humano lleno ee imperfecciones
<elizabethporras> Este ser humano se preocupa x UCo... y ya recorrió un camino en el hubo errors y espera ayudar a q no de repitan
<JoseLuisC> Entiendo, pero es como los padres. como esperas que tus hijos aprendan con experiencias ajenas ?
<JoseLuisC> eso no pasa
<elizabethporras> Jajaja
<JoseLuisC> Aconsejas y eso pero no te puedes emperipollar asi
<elizabethporras> Error: si yo te digo que instalar x programa puede dañar tu pc... y tú lo haces... ¿hubieras podido aprender de la experiencia y la indicación?
<elizabethporras> Ese es mi punto de vista...
<JoseLuisC> el tuyo
<elizabethporras> Tu punto y el mio son diferentes.... pero ambos se pueden aplicar... y ambos sw vivencian en la vida diaria...
<elizabethporras> No significa q x u o u otro punto no se puedan llegar a acuerdos
<JoseLuisC> si
<JoseLuisC> a veces la manera como dices las cosas es muy autoritario
<elizabethporras> Eso lo puedo mejorar querid Luis
<elizabethporras> Y es bueno q me hagas ma observación
<JoseLuisC> bueno
<JoseLuisC> terminare informes
<JoseLuisC> hasta luego elizabethporras
<elizabethporras> Aios
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2016-11-21
<pescamillam> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov 21 01:16:27 2016 UTC.  The chair is pescamillam. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pescamillam> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov 21 01:19:49 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2016/ubuntu-co-meeting.2016-11-21-01.16.moin.txt
